# does cyanogenmod have a crash log?



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

As can be evidenced by the threads about crashing, there are a few of us that are having regular, intermittent crashing.

Instead of just working on ways to fix it blind, I'd like to try approaching it b seeing if there is a constant trigger that causes it.

So does android have a log that would tell you such information.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

Aha!

It's in_

ROOT/proc/

And it's a text file called "last_klog". I also have "last_klog2" and "last_klog3".

And it documents my crash! And weirdly, it has something to do with SOUND!

Will figure out a way to copy and paste the bottom part of the log (it's loooooong).

If you guys are crashing, find this file and look at the bottom of the log nd copy it and paste it here. Maybe we can get to the bottom of it!


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

my 3 crash logs, bottom portions only - they're all a little bit different from each other but there is a unifying sameness in that something seems to be happening with the sound before cm9 takes a crap:

"last_klog"
<1>AR6000 Neighbor Report Event
<1>bssid 28:16:2e:7d:52:69 <1>
<1>AR6000 scan complete: 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Watchdog bite received from Q6! Rebooting.

[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<8054dd60>] (panic+0x6c/0xe4)
[<8054dd60>] (panic+0x6c/0xe4) from [<8008e5d4>] (q6_fatal_fn+0x28/0x30)
[<8008e5d4>] (q6_fatal_fn+0x28/0x30) from [<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4)
[<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4) from [<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80)
[<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80) from [<8004634c>] (kernel_thread_exit+0x0/0x8)
evlog: beg
evlog: end
<0>Rebooting in 5 seconds..<2>CPU1: stopping
[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<80044308>] (do_IPI+0xc8/0x13c)
[<80044308>] (do_IPI+0xc8/0x13c) from [<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4)
Exception stack(0xbee53f48 to 0xbee53f90)
3f40: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 8be14a30 00000001
3f60: 000019bf 8be160d0 8009dde0 510f02d2 0bdd3000 00000000 00000000 bee53f90
3f80: 800cfb64 80090b6c 600b0013 ffffffff
[<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4) from [<80090b6c>] (msm_cpuidle_enter+0x108/0x128)
[<80090b6c>] (msm_cpuidle_enter+0x108/0x128) from [<803c0d38>] (cpuidle_idle_call+0xd0/0x138)
[<803c0d38>] (cpuidle_idle_call+0xd0/0x138) from [<800466e0>] (cpu_idle+0x84/0xe8)
[<800466e0>] (cpu_idle+0x84/0xe8) from [<40208084>] (0x40208084)
<5>Going down for restart now

"last_klog2"

<1>AR6000 Neighbor Report Event
<1>bssid 28:16:2e:7d:52:69 <1>
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<1>AR6000 Neighbor Report Event
<1>bssid 28:16:2e:7d:52:69 <1>
<1>AR6000 Neighbor Report Event
<1>bssid 28:16:2e:7d:52:69 <1>
<1>AR6000 Neighbor Report Event
<1>bssid 28:16:2e:7d:52:69 <1>
<1>AR6000 Neighbor Report Event
<1>bssid 28:16:2e:7d:52:69 <1>
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<1>AR6000 Neighbor Report Event
<1>bssid 28:16:2e:7d:52:69 <1>
<1>AR6000 Neighbor Report Event
<1>bssid 28:16:2e:7d:52:69 <1>
<1>AR6000 Neighbor Report Event
<1>bssid 28:16:2e:7d:52:69 <1>
<1>AR6000 Neighbor Report Event
<1>bssid 28:16:2e:7d:52:69 <1>
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Watchdog bite received from Q6! Rebooting.

[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<8054dd60>] (panic+0x6c/0xe4)
[<8054dd60>] (panic+0x6c/0xe4) from [<8008e5d4>] (q6_fatal_fn+0x28/0x30)
[<8008e5d4>] (q6_fatal_fn+0x28/0x30) from [<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4)
[<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4) from [<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80)
[<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80) from [<8004634c>] (kernel_thread_exit+0x0/0x8)
evlog: beg
evlog: end
<0>Rebooting in 5 seconds..<5>Going down for restart now

"last_klog3"

<3>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: - MEOW wm8994_resume
<6>suspend: exit suspend, ret = 0 (2012-03-13 07:15:17.104696593 UTC)
<3>lcdc_lg_panel_power: l10 ENABLE
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Watchdog bite received from Q6! Rebooting.

[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<8054dd60>] (panic+0x6c/0xe4)
[<8054dd60>] (panic+0x6c/0xe4) from [<8008e5d4>] (q6_fatal_fn+0x28/0x30)
[<8008e5d4>] (q6_fatal_fn+0x28/0x30) from [<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4)
[<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4) from [<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80)
[<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80) from [<8004634c>] (kernel_thread_exit+0x0/0x8)
evlog: beg
<2>CPU1: stopping
[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<80044308>] (do_IPI+0xc8/0x13c)
[<80044308>] (do_IPI+0xc8/0x13c) from [<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4)
Exception stack(0xbee53f48 to 0xbee53f90)
3f40: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 8be14a30 00000001
3f60: 000080c2 8be160d0 8009dde0 510f02d2 0bdd3000 00000000 00000000 bee53f90
3f80: 800cfb64 80090b6c 600f0013 ffffffff
[<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4) from [<80090b6c>] (msm_cpuidle_enter+0x108/0x128)
[<80090b6c>] (msm_cpuidle_enter+0x108/0x128) from [<803c0d38>] (cpuidle_idle_call+0xd0/0x138)
[<803c0d38>] (cpuidle_idle_call+0xd0/0x138) from [<800466e0>] (cpu_idle+0x84/0xe8)
[<800466e0>] (cpu_idle+0x84/0xe8) from [<40208084>] (0x40208084)
evlog: end
<0>Rebooting in 5 seconds..<5>Going down for restart now


----------



## clowry (Feb 5, 2012)

if i go to /root/ it says the folder is empty









any suggestions?


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

you have to download filebrowser ES (free) from android store then in settings allow the browsing of the root.

normally, you're shut out from going in there.


----------



## clowry (Feb 5, 2012)

I have ES File explorer and have enabled the "up to root" option. I can get to the root of the device, /, and from there I can get to /root/.

But from there I don't have a /root/proc/ folder that you are referencing.









I even tried doing a global search for 'last_klog', but did not find anything.


----------



## clowry (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you running alpha2 or a nightly build? I happen to see something about klog in the night build on 3-5. I am running alpha 2 and this would explain why I dont have any klog files.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm running a nightly. actually, you might not have a last_klog UNTIL you crash...

do you have /proc folder at least?


----------



## clowry (Feb 5, 2012)

I crash several times a week.

I have /root/
I have /proc/

I dont have /root/proc/

I still think it is because you have a nightly build.


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

I have only had 3 spontaneous reboots, 1 each while paused in the stock music player, PowerAmp, and Beyond Pod. I will post the log the next time it happens.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

also, it should be:

/proc

that is the directory that will have the log.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

Here are my LAST_KLOGS
LAST_KLOG1 :

platform_init_mmu_mappings: entry
platform_init_mmu_mappings:57: mapping shared ram as uncached at 0x40000000
platform_init_mmu_mappings: exit
platform_init_timer: entry
platform_init_timer: exit
platform_set_periodic_timer:39: cb 0x4010c6bd, arg 0x0, interval 10
******************************************
* Welcome to bootie!
* Version: 468
******************************************
mmch_init: entry
mmch_init: exit
usbc: initialized (rc=0)
target_init_buttonscan: entry
target_init_board_id: emu=0, product=0x1, hwbuild=1
boardtype=topaz-Wifi-pvt
Memory bank 0 -> address: 0x40200000-0x46700000 size:0x06500000
Memory bank 1 -> address: 0x48000000-0x7ff00000 size:0x37F00000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 3 as i2c bus 0 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 4 as i2c bus 1 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 9 as i2c bus 2 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 8 as i2c bus 3 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 7 as i2c bus 4 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
a6_init_sbw_pins: TCK: 157, TDIO; 158, WKUP: 155
max8903b_gpio_init
Starting battery authentication...
Battery auth succeeded
sys_init: entry
Wall message(Boot reason) = 0x6f656d99 ("crash")
sys_init: booted because 'crash'
mmch_reset: entry
Bus(0) Primecell ID regs:
0x80 0x11 0x4 0x0
0xd 0xf0 0x5 0xb1
sdc1_clk_set 400000
mmch_set_active:727: bus 0, active 1
sdc1_clk_set 400000
mmch_reset: exit
mmch_set_active:727: bus 0, active 1
sdc1_clk_set 400000
cid: 0x2010053 0x454d3332 0x4790b0a9 0x40a15e66
mfg id: 0x2
oem id: 0x100
name: 'SEM32G'
rev: 0x90
sn: 0xb0a940a1
date: 5.2011
sdc1_clk_set 50000000
token section is 10240 bytes long
target_check_boot_condition: entry
Wall message(Boot reason) = 0x6f656d99 ("crash")
display_init: displayWidth: 1024, displayHeight: 768
Wall message(Boot reason) = 0x6f656d99 ("crash")
p=70 ca=3880000 v=3840560 i=-203281
autobooting with 'fsboot' command
loading file '/boot/uImage' to address 0x41000000
parse_uimage:241: uimage 0x41000000
<6>[ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
<5>[ 0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #24 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 6 14:29:37 UTC 2012
<4>[ 0.000000] CPU: ARMv7 Processor [510f02d2] revision 2 (ARMv7), cr=10c53c7d
<4>[ 0.000000] CPU: VIPT nonaliasing data cache, VIVT ASID tagged instruction cache
<4>[ 0.000000] Machine: TENDERLOIN
<4>[ 0.000000] Memory policy: ECC disabled, Data cache writealloc
<7>[ 0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 252672
<7>[ 0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat 807bc2a0, node_mem_map 8095f000
<7>[ 0.000000] Normal zone: 2024 pages used for memmap
<7>[ 0.000000] Normal zone: 0 pages reserved
<7>[ 0.000000] Normal zone: 250648 pages, LIFO batch:31
<6>[ 0.000000] passing from bootie 14155776 bytes at 7f600000 physical for fb
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 6291456 bytes at 81200000 (41400000 physical) for kernel ebi1 pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 3145728 bytes at 38000000 physical for kernel smi pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 33554432 bytes at 81800000 (41a00000 physical) for adsp pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 63963136 bytes at 38300000 physical for user smi pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 2330624 bytes at 83800000 (43a00000 physical) for audio pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 67108864 bytes at 87e00000 (48000000 physical) for sf pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 8 pages/cpu @8be04000 s10880 r8192 d13696 u65536
<6>[ 0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s10880 r8192 d13696 u65536 alloc=16*4096
<6>[ 0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1 
<4>[ 0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on. Total pages: 250648
<5>[ 0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 rootwait ro fbcon=disable console=ttyS0,115200n8 fb=0x7f600000 nduid=e93ef5b7cd43792b804412ede4bdc6c63ff26d14 klog=0x7ff00000 klog_len=0x100000 boardtype=topaz-Wifi-pvt lastboot=crash
<6>[ 0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
<6>[ 0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
<6>[ 0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
<6>[ 0.000000] Memory: 101MB 886MB = 987MB total
<5>[ 0.000000] Memory: 885356k/885356k available, 125332k reserved, 0K highmem
<5>[ 0.000000] Virtual kernel memory layout:
<5>[ 0.000000] vector : 0xffff0000 - 0xffff1000 ( 4 kB)
<5>[ 0.000000] fixmap : 0xfff00000 - 0xfffe0000 ( 896 kB)
<5>[ 0.000000] DMA : 0xff000000 - 0xffe00000 ( 14 MB)
<5>[ 0.000000] vmalloc : 0xbf800000 - 0xfa000000 ( 936 MB)
<5>[ 0.000000] lowmem : 0x80000000 - 0xbf400000 (1012 MB)
<5>[ 0.000000] modules : 0x7f000000 - 0x80000000 ( 16 MB)
<5>[ 0.000000] .init : 0x80008000 - 0x80044000 ( 240 kB)
<5>[ 0.000000] .text : 0x80044000 - 0x80717000 (6988 kB)
<5>[ 0.000000] .data : 0x80746000 - 0x807cbf80 ( 536 kB)
<6>[ 0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
<6>[ 0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
<6>[ 0.000000] RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.
<6>[ 0.000000] Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.
<6>[ 0.000000] NR_IRQS:839
<6>[ 0.000000] sched_clock: 32 bits at 6MHz, resolution 148ns, wraps every 636291ms
<4>[ 0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x30
<7>[ 0.000000] ODEBUG: 4 of 4 active objects replaced
<6>[ 0.150179] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 13.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=67641)
<6>[ 0.150209] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
<4>[ 0.150406] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
<6>[ 0.151054] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
<6>[ 0.151096] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
<6>[ 0.151142] CPU: Testing write buffer coherency: ok
<6>[ 0.220077] Brought up 2 CPUs
<6>[ 0.220098] SMP: Total of 2 processors activated (27.05 BogoMIPS).
<6>[ 0.230607] regulator: core version 0.5
<6>[ 0.230891] NET: Registered protocol family 16
<3>[ 0.231094] AXI: msm_bus_fabric_init_driver(): msm_bus_fabric_init_driver
<6>[ 0.232366] msm_rpm_init: RPM firmware 2.0.67653
<6>[ 0.232835] socinfo_init: v5, id=86, ver=2.0, raw_id=1696, raw_ver=1696, hw_plat=0, hw_plat_ver=65536
<6>[ 0.232846] accessory_chip=0
<4>[ 0.232876] Choosing tenderloin_pins_wifi
<6>[ 0.233174] saw_probe: id=0, rc=0
<6>[ 0.233474] saw_probe: id=1, rc=0
<6>[ 0.236728] Max ACPU freq: 1782000 KHz
<6>[ 0.243944] CPU0: 23 scaling frequencies supported.
<6>[ 0.243954] CPU1: 23 scaling frequencies supported.
<3>[ 0.260335] lcdc_lg_panel_power: l10 ENABLE
<7>[ 0.260904] gpio_request: gpio-197 (BACKLIGHT_EN) status -22
<3>[ 0.260915] lcdc_lg_panel_power: BACKLIGHT gpio 197 requestfailed
<3>[ 0.261642] Registering a6_0 device.
<3>[ 0.261655] Registering a6_1 device.
<6>[ 0.262627] board_setup_S3A_1V8: 8058_s3: forcing HPM mode (1)
<6>[ 1.282684] hw perfevents: enabled with ARMv7 Scorpion-MP PMU driver, 5 counters available
<6>[ 1.283137] Scorpion registered PMU device
<6>[ 1.283158] SCM Remote Version 1.0
<5>[ 1.283555] pm8058_init: i2c_add_driver: rc = 0
<5>[ 1.283595] pm8901_init: i2c_add_driver: rc = 0
<6>[ 1.285354] pm8058_probe: PMIC revision: E3
<6>[ 1.287288] pm8901_probe: PMIC revision: F4
<6>[ 1.289134] pm8058_gpio_probe: gpiochip_add(): rc=0
<6>[ 1.289679] pm8058_mpp_probe: gpiochip_add(): rc=0
<4>[ 1.297454] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0
<6>[ 1.298146] pm8901_mpp_probe: gpiochip_add(): rc=0
<5>[ 1.299483] pmic8058_pwm_probe: OK
<6>[ 1.299527] klog_init: phys buffer at 0x7ff00000
<6>[ 1.299579] klog_init: virt address at 0xbfa00000
<6>[ 1.299588] klog_init: found valid klog, len 1048576
<6>klog_init: using buffer 0 at 0xbfa00024, length 262116
<6>klog_init: last_klog head=24697 tail=0 size=24697
<6>klog_init: last_klog2 head=37693 tail=0 size=37693
<6>klog_init: last_klog3 head=34664 tail=0 size=34664
<5>SCSI subsystem initialized
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
<6>usbcore: registered new device driver usb
<6>Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<6>Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 31
<6>Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<6>Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<6>Switching to clocksource dg_timer
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver huawei_ether
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 2
<6>IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
<6>TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
<6>TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1310720 bytes)
<6>TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
<6>TCP reno registered
<6>UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 24576 bytes)
<6>UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 24576 bytes)
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 1
<6>Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
<6>Freeing initrd memory: 216K
<6>PMU: registered new PMU device of type 0
<6>smd probe
<6>smd_core_init()
<6>smd_core_init() done
<6>smd_alloc_loopback_channel: 'local_loopback' cid=100
<6>SMD Packet Port Driver Initialized.
<6>Powering off BT
<5>msm_rpm_log_probe: OK
<6>ashmem: initialized
<6>fuse init (API version 7.14)
<6>msgmni has been set to 1729
<6>Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 248)
<6>io scheduler noop registered
<6>io scheduler deadline registered
<6>io scheduler cfq registered (default)
<6>Lcdc_lg_probe: bl_pwm0=beef1a00 LPG_chan0=0 <6>setting pdata->panel_info.fb_num to 3. type: 3
<6>FrameBuffer[0] 1024x768 size=9437184 bytes is registered successfully!
<7>Registered led device: lcd-backlight
<6>msm_vidc_dec: Inside vid_dec_init()<6>msm_vidc_dec: Inside vid_dec_vcd_init()<6>
msm_vidc_enc: Inside vid_enc_init()<6>
msm_vidc_enc: Inside vid_enc_vcd_init()<3>msm_serial_hs_init failed to load
<6>msm_serial_hsl: detected port #0
<6>msm_serial_hsl.0: ttyS0 at MMIO 0x19c40000 (irq = 227) is a MSM
<6>msm_serial_hsl: console setup on port #0
<6>console [ttyS0] enabled
<6>msm_serial_hsl: driver initialized
<6>brd: module loaded
<6>loop: module loaded
<6>lkdtm: No crash points registered, enable through debugfs
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_kernel_ebi1 (in-kernel)
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_kernel_smi (in-kernel)
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem (user-space) as cached
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_adsp (user-space) as non-cached
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_audio (user-space) as non-cached
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_smipool (user-space) as cached
<5>pmic8058_upl_probe: OK
hsuart_tty:created 'ttyHS0' device on UART 0
<6>nduid: e93ef5b7cd43792b804412ede4bdc6c63ff26d14
<7>gpio_request: gpio-126 (gpio) status -16
<3>Failed to request gpio (126)
<6>Initialize hres_counter device
<6>Before a6 call to i2c_add_driver.
<3>a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
<3>a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
<6>A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.







: 2.13.25, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1281
<5>A6 driver initialized successfully!
<3>a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
<3>a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
<6>A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.







: 2.7.29, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1793
<5>A6 driver initialized successfully!
mdmgpio_init
<6>i2c i2c-0: mpu3050: +bma150
<4>i2c i2c-0: WARNING: Accel irq not assigned
<4>i2c i2c-0: mpu3050: No Compass Present
<4>i2c i2c-0: mpu3050: No Pressure Present
<c>mldl_cfg:Reset MPU3050
<c>MPL-accODR: 0 
<c>MPL-accODR: 25000 
<c>MPL-accFSR: 2048 
<c>MPL-accFSR: 2048 
<6>i2c i2c-0: Installing irq using 381
<6>i2c i2c-0: Module Param interface = mpuirq
<7>mpu_init
<3>msm_wm8958_setup_power: codec power setup
<3>wm8994_ldo_power: Power up the WM8994 LDOs
<3>wm8994 4-001a: Audio Codec Device ID: 8958
<6>wm8994 4-001a: WM8958 revision B
<4>wm8994 4-001a: No interrupt specified, no interrupts
<7>gpiochip_find_base: found new base at 501
<6>SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 
<6>PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
<6>PPP Deflate Compression module registered
<6>PPP BSD Compression module registered
<6>PPP MPPE Compression module registered
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 24
<6>SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsulation enabled).
<6>CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_subset
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver sierra_net
<6>cdc_ncm: 17-Jan-2011
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ncm
rmnet_init
<6>isp1763_module_init: driver_register() success: result :0x00000000
<6>ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
<6>host driver registered w/ tranceiver
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm
<6>cdc_acm: v0.26:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm
<6>Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<6>USB Mass Storage support registered.
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-alauda
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-cypress
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-datafab
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-freecom
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-isd200
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-jumpshot
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-karma
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-onetouch
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr09
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr55
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-usbat
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
<6>usbserial: USB Serial Driver core
<6>USB Serial support registered for Huawei GSM modem (1-port)
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver option_huawei
<6>USB Serial support registered for Sierra USB modem
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver sierra
<6>sierra_swi: v.1.7.40:USB Driver for Sierra Wireless USB modems
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usb_ehset_test
<6>peripheral driver registered w/ tranceiver
<6>android_usb gadget: Mass Storage Function, version: 2009/09/11
<6>android_usb gadget: Number of LUNs=1
<6> lun0: LUN: removable file: (no medium)
<6>android_usb gadget: android_usb ready
<6>input: gpio-keys as /devices/platform/gpio-keys/input/input0
<6>gpio-keys: volume up button released
<6>gpio-keys: volume down button released
<6>gpio-keys: core navi button released
<6>gpio-keys: mdmuim button released
<6>input: pmic8058_pwrkey as /devices/i2c-6/6-0055/pm8058-pwrkey/input/input1
<6><6>lsm303dlh magnetometer driver
<3>lsm303dlh_mag_sysfs: probe start
<6>input: lsm303dlh_mag_sysfs as /devices/i2c-0/0-001e/input/input2
<6>lsm303dlh_mag_sysfs 0-001e: lsm303dlh_mag probed
<7>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs accelerometer driver: init
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: probe start.
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: hw init start
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: hw init done
<6>input: lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs as /devices/i2c-0/0-0018/input/input3
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs 0-0018: lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: probed
<6>input: isl29023 light sensor as /devices/virtual/input/input4
isl29023 input_dev success
<6>isl29023 0-0044: driver version 1.0 enabled
<6>using rtc device, pm8058_rtc0, for alarms<6>pm8058-rtc pm8058-rtc: rtc core: registered pm8058_rtc0 as rtc0
<6>i2c /dev entries driver
<6>Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
<6>USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
<6>msm_otg_suspend: usb in low power mode
<6>msm_sync_init: initialized mt9m113
<6>msm_gemini_init gemini: success
<6>max8903b driver registeration! rc = 0
<5>pmic8901_tm_probe: OK
<6>device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
<6>device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: [email protected]
<6>Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2
<6>Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized
<6>Bluetooth: MSM Sleep Mode Driver Ver 1.1
<6>cpuidle: using governor ladder
<6>cpuidle: using governor menu
<3>mmc0: No card detect facilities available
<6>mmc0: Qualcomm MSM SDCC at 0x0000000012400000 irq 136,0 dma 18
<6>mmc0: 8 bit data mode enabled
<6>mmc0: 4 bit data mode disabled
<6>mmc0: polling status mode disabled
<6>mmc0: MMC clock 400000 -> 48000000 Hz, PCLK 0 Hz
<6>mmc0: Slot eject status = 0
<6>mmc0: Power save feature enable = 1
<6>mmc0: DM non-cached buffer at ff230000, dma_addr 0x7e67f000
<6>mmc0: DM cmd busaddr 0x7e67f000, cmdptr busaddr 0x7e67f300
<3>mmc1: No card detect facilities available
<6>mmc1: Qualcomm MSM SDCC at 0x00000000121c0000 irq 133,0 dma 21
<6>mmc1: 8 bit data mode disabled
<6>mmc1: 4 bit data mode enabled
<6>mmc1: polling status mode disabled
<6>mmc1: MMC clock 400000 -> 48000000 Hz, PCLK 0 Hz
<6>mmc1: Slot eject status = 0
<6>mmc1: Power save feature enable = 1
<6>mmc1: DM non-cached buffer at ff231000, dma_addr 0x7e681000
<6>mmc1: DM cmd busaddr 0x7e681000, cmdptr busaddr 0x7e681300
tenderloin_probe_wifi: id 4 mmc be444800
<7>LM8502 module init called
<7>LM8502 probe called
<6>mmc0: new high speed MMC card at address 0001
<6>mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 SEM32G 29.7 GiB 
<6> mmcblk0:<3>qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:193
<3>qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x33 not connected
<3>Unable to read LM8502 registers
p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12 p13 p14 >
<7>Registered led device: core_navi_left
<7>Registered led device: core_navi_right
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
<6>usbhid: USB HID core driver
<6>logger: created 64K log 'log_main'
<6>logger: created 256K log 'log_events'
<6>logger: created 64K log 'log_radio'
<6>logger: created 64K log 'log_system'
<4>No device for DAI CODEC_DAI
<4>No device for DAI CPU_DAI
<4>No device for DAI MVS_CODEC_DAI
<4>No device for DAI MVS_CPU_DAI
<6>asoc: wm8994-aif1 <-> CPU_DAI mapping ok
<6>asoc: wm8994-aif2 <-> CPU_DAI mapping ok
<6>audio_voip_info.in[0].voc_pkt = ff232000
<6>audio_voip_info.in[1].voc_pkt = ff232140
<6>audio_voip_info.in[2].voc_pkt = ff232280
<6>audio_voip_info.in[3].voc_pkt = ff2323c0
<6>audio_voip_info.in[4].voc_pkt = ff232500
<6>audio_voip_info.in[5].voc_pkt = ff232640
<6>audio_voip_info.in[6].voc_pkt = ff232780
<6>audio_voip_info.in[7].voc_pkt = ff2328c0
<6>audio_voip_info.out[0].voc_pkt = ff233000
<6>audio_voip_info.out[1].voc_pkt = ff233140
<6>audio_voip_info.out[2].voc_pkt = ff233280
<6>audio_voip_info.out[3].voc_pkt = ff2333c0
<6>audio_voip_info.out[4].voc_pkt = ff233500
<6>audio_voip_info.out[5].voc_pkt = ff233640
<6>audio_voip_info.out[6].voc_pkt = ff233780
<6>audio_voip_info.out[7].voc_pkt = ff2338c0
<6>asoc: wm8994-aif1 <-> MVS_CPU_DAI mapping ok
<6>asoc: wm8994-aif2 <-> MVS_CPU_DAI mapping ok
<6>input: headset as /devices/platform/soc-audio.0/sound/card0/input5
<6>ALSA device list:
<6> #0: msm-audio (WM8994)
<6>GACT probability NOT on
<6>Mirror/redirect action on
<6>u32 classifier
<6> Performance counters on
<6> input device check on
<6> Actions configured
<6>Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
<6>nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (13837 buckets, 55348 max)
<4>CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use
<4>nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel parameter, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or
<4>sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.
<6>NF_TPROXY: Transparent proxy support initialized, version 4.1.0
<6>NF_TPROXY: Copyright (c) 2006-2007 BalaBit IT Ltd.
<6>xt_time: kernel timezone is -0000
<6>GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver
<6>ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
<6>arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller
<6>TCP cubic registered
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 10
<6>lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<6>Mobile IPv6
<6>IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
<6>sit0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<6>ip6tnl0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 17
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 15
<5>Bridge firewalling registered
<6>Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.14
<6>Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<6>Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
<6>Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
<6>Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<6>Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<6>Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
<6>Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
<6>Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2
<4>local_clk_disable_reg: clock 33 status stuck at 'on' (bit 4 of 0xfa012fd4).
<6>MSM Watchdog Page 0x7e765000
<6>MSM Watchdog Initialized
<6>msm_sleep_stats: Initializing sleep stats for CPU[0]
<6>msm_sleep_stats: Initializing sleep stats for CPU[1]
<6>VFP support v0.3: implementor 51 architecture 64 part 2d variant 0 rev 0
<6>pm8058-rtc pm8058-rtc: setting system clock to 2012-03-19 23:38:20 UTC (1332200300)
<6>msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_init
<3>init: could not import file /system/etc/init.local.rc
<3>init: could not open /dev/keychord
<6>kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
<6>EXT3-fs (mmcblk0p13): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: barrier=1
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-10): recovery complete
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-10): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: noauto_da_alloc
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC timestamp 4d6e4685
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC: ODM to BLOB v0.0.0 (odm2blo.pl:52679)
Copyright (c) Wolfson Microelectronics plc. 2011
Wed 2 Mar 2011 13:30:45
mbc_odl.odm
mbc_odl_vcp.txt

<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC: got firmware
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC+VSS timestamp 4d6e6714
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC+VSS: ODM to BLOB v0.0.0 (odm2blo.pl:52679)
Copyright (c) Wolfson Microelectronics plc. 2011
Wed 2 Mar 2011 15:49:40
DSPPALM.odm
DSPPALM_vcp.txt

<6>EXT4-fs (dm-9): recovery complete
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-9): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: barrier=1
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC+VSS: got firmware
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: ENH_EQ timestamp 4d6e489e
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: ENH_EQ: ODM to BLOB v0.0.0 (odm2blo.pl:52679)
Copyright (c) Wolfson Microelectronics plc. 2011
Wed 2 Mar 2011 13:39:42
HP_Beats.odm
HP_Beats_vcp.txt

<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: ENH_EQ: got firmware
<5>Slow work thread pool: Starting up
<5>Slow work thread pool: Ready
<6>input: HPTouchpad as /devices/virtual/input/input6
<6>NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W MODULE].
<6>tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
<6>tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <[email protected]>
<3>android_usb: already disabled
<6>mtp_bind_config
<6>mdp4_overlay_pipe_alloc: pipe=8079494c ndx=1 num=0
<3>lcdc_lg_panel_power: l10 DISABLE
<3>lcdc_lg_panel_power: l10 ENABLE
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DAL_AQ_VID' cid=40
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DAL_AQ_AUD' cid=41
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DAL00' cid=43
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DIAG' cid=44
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DIAG_CNTL' cid=45
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'apr_audio_svc' cid=47
<6>apr_tal:Q6 Is Up
<6>SMD: ch 47 0 -> 1
<6>SMD: ch 47 1 -> 2
<6>apr_tal: SMD_EVENT_OPEN
<6>afe_open: Register AFE
<3>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: pcm format was not valid, assuming S16_LE
<6>warning: `zygote' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>request_suspend_state: wakeup (3->0) at 19813318517 (2012-03-19 23:38:36.098030813 UTC)
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: hw init start
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: hw init done
<6>Powering on BT
<6>btuart_pin_mux: on
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<3>board_sdio_wifi_enable
<6>wifi_power(1) 1.8V sdio: set load
<6>tenderloin_wifi_power: New regulator mode for 8058_s3: 1
<6>wifi_power(1) 3.3V
<6>wifi_power(1) 8901_l1 3.3V
<6>acc_open
<6>acc_release
<6>wifi_power(1) 8058_l19 1.8V
wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
<1>ar6000: got ar6000 Wake on Wireless IRQ<1>android_readwrite_file: file /sys/devices/platform/msm_sdcc.4/detect_change filp_open error
<1>android_readwrite_file: file /sys/devices/platform/msm_sdcc.4/polling filp_open error
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x01 (3 bytes)
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x1a (5 bytes)
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x1b (8 bytes)
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x14 (0 bytes)
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x80 (1 bytes)
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x81 (1 bytes)
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x82 (1 bytes)
<6>mmc1: new high speed SDIO card at address 0001
<1>android_readwrite_file: file /sys/devices/platform/msm_sdcc.4/detect_change filp_open error
<1>aggr_init....status OK
<1>ar6000_avail_ev() Got WMI @ 0xbbda0600.
<1>AR6000: configuration opcode 3 is not used for Linux SDIO stack<1>ar6000_avail_ev() TARGET TYPE: 3
<1>NUM_DEV=1 FWMODE=0x1 FWBR_BUF 0
<1>AR6000: configuration opcode 3 is not used for Linux SDIO stack<1>HIF Interrupt processing is SYNC ONLY
<1>AR6000: configuration opcode 7 is only used for RTOS systems, not Linux systems<1>AR6000: configuration opcode 5 is not used for Linux SDIO stack<1> Target Ready: credits: 30 credit size: 1664
<1>AR6K: ** HIF layer does not support scatter requests (17) 
<1>AR6K: virtual scatter transfers enabled (max scatter items:16: maxlen:16384) 
<1>AR6K: max recv: 16384 max send: 12288 
<6>btuart_pin_mux: off
<6>btuart_pin_mux: on
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<1>DEV0 mac address = 00:1d:fe:e7:a8:a9
<1>ar6000_init() WMI is ready
<1>wmi_control_rx() : Unknown id 0x101e
<1>AR6000 Reg Code = 0x40000060
hsuart_ioctl_set_uart_mode, speed 0x1c200, flags 0x9
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<1>AR6000 Reg Code = 0x80000348
<6>btuart_pin_mux: off
<6>btuart_pin_mux: on
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_pin_mux: off
<6>btuart_pin_mux: on
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
hsuart_ioctl_set_uart_mode, speed 0x384000, flags 0x9
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<3>bcsp_recv: Out-of-order packet arrived, got 1 expected 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<4>------------[ cut here ]------------
<4>WARNING: at kernel/mutex.c:214 __mutex_lock_slowpath+0x74/0x340()
<d>Modules linked in: ar6000 tun ntfs cifs nls_utf8
[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<800b4104>] (warn_slowpath_common+0x4c/0x64)
[<800b4104>] (warn_slowpath_common+0x4c/0x64) from [<800b4134>] (warn_slowpath_null+0x18/0x1c)
[<800b4134>] (warn_slowpath_null+0x18/0x1c) from [<8054f1c4>] (__mutex_lock_slowpath+0x74/0x340)
[<8054f1c4>] (__mutex_lock_slowpath+0x74/0x340) from [<8054f49c>] (mutex_lock+0xc/0x20)
[<8054f49c>] (mutex_lock+0xc/0x20) from [<8006db20>] (q6asm_add_hdr+0x70/0x110)
[<8006db20>] (q6asm_add_hdr+0x70/0x110) from [<8006ddb4>] (q6asm_cmd_nowait+0x40/0x204)
[<8006ddb4>] (q6asm_cmd_nowait+0x40/0x204) from [<804074a4>] (msm_dsp_trigger+0x14c/0x204)
[<804074a4>] (msm_dsp_trigger+0x14c/0x204) from [<803f5e34>] (soc_pcm_trigger+0x5c/0x90)
[<803f5e34>] (soc_pcm_trigger+0x5c/0x90) from [<803ed82c>] (snd_pcm_do_stop+0x4c/0x54)
[<803ed82c>] (snd_pcm_do_stop+0x4c/0x54) from [<803ed6b0>] (snd_pcm_action_single+0x38/0x74)
[<803ed6b0>] (snd_pcm_action_single+0x38/0x74) from [<803f40ec>] (snd_pcm_update_state+0x98/0xdc)
[<803f40ec>] (snd_pcm_update_state+0x98/0xdc) from [<803f430c>] (snd_pcm_update_hw_ptr0+0x1dc/0x1f8)
[<803f430c>] (snd_pcm_update_hw_ptr0+0x1dc/0x1f8) from [<803f4390>] (snd_pcm_period_elapsed+0x68/0xcc)
[<803f4390>] (snd_pcm_period_elapsed+0x68/0xcc) from [<80406e2c>] (event_handler+0x138/0x664)
[<80406e2c>] (event_handler+0x138/0x664) from [<80071c50>] (q6asm_callback+0x5b8/0x734)
[<80071c50>] (q6asm_callback+0x5b8/0x734) from [<80069a1c>] (apr_cb_func+0x510/0x638)
[<80069a1c>] (apr_cb_func+0x510/0x638) from [<8006aac8>] (apr_tal_notify+0x244/0x330)
[<8006aac8>] (apr_tal_notify+0x244/0x330) from [<8005ab70>] (handle_smd_irq+0x158/0x198)
[<8005ab70>] (handle_smd_irq+0x158/0x198) from [<8005abe0>] (smd_dsp_irq_handler+0x10/0x20)
[<8005abe0>] (smd_dsp_irq_handler+0x10/0x20) from [<800eba94>] (handle_IRQ_event+0x24/0xc4)
[<800eba94>] (handle_IRQ_event+0x24/0xc4) from [<800ed81c>] (handle_edge_irq+0x148/0x194)
[<800ed81c>] (handle_edge_irq+0x148/0x194) from [<8004408c>] (asm_do_IRQ+0x8c/0xcc)
[<8004408c>] (asm_do_IRQ+0x8c/0xcc) from [<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4)
Exception stack(0xae109b30 to 0xae109b78)
9b20: c50d1020 ab13cc00 bde011e8 807ab528
9b40: ab13cc00 bde011e0 00000002 00000000 032b4b00 00000000 be94b648 00000008
9b60: b4969df0 ae109b78 803a8400 803ab6c8 40070013 ffffffff
[<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4) from [<803ab6c8>] (linear_map+0x0/0x4c)
[<803ab6c8>] (linear_map+0x0/0x4c) from [<032b4b00>] (0x32b4b00)
<4>---[ end trace 5a6701c5c2be2ad3 ]---
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<1>channel hint set to 2412
<1>WMM params
<1>AC 0, ACM 0, AIFSN 3, CWmin 4, CWmax 10, TXOPlimit 0
<1>AC 1, ACM 0, AIFSN 7, CWmin 4, CWmax 10, TXOPlimit 0
<1>AC 2, ACM 0, AIFSN 2, CWmin 3, CWmax 4, TXOPlimit 94
<1>AC 3, ACM 0, AIFSN 2, CWmin 2, CWmax 3, TXOPlimit 47
<1>AR6000 connected event on freq 2412 <1>with bssid 00:1f:90:e2:bb:81 listenInterval=10, beaconInterval = 100, beaconIeLen = 0 assocReqLen=36 assocRespLen =59
<1>Network: Infrastructure
<6>ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<1>AR6000 Neighbor Report Event
<1>bssid 00:1f:90:e2:bb:81 <1>
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<7>wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>a6_update_connected_ps: ac=0 usb=0 dock=0
<6>max8903b_current_setup: ### CHARGE_DISABLE
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Watchdog bite received from Q6! Rebooting.

[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<8054dd60>] (panic+0x6c/0xe4)
[<8054dd60>] (panic+0x6c/0xe4) from [<8008e5d4>] (q6_fatal_fn+0x28/0x30)
[<8008e5d4>] (q6_fatal_fn+0x28/0x30) from [<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4)
[<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4) from [<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80)
[<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80) from [<8004634c>] (kernel_thread_exit+0x0/0x8)
evlog: beg
evlog: end
<0>Rebooting in 5 seconds..<5>Going down for restart now


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

LAST_KLOG2

platform_init_mmu_mappings: entry
platform_init_mmu_mappings:57: mapping shared ram as uncached at 0x40000000
platform_init_mmu_mappings: exit
platform_init_timer: entry
platform_init_timer: exit
platform_set_periodic_timer:39: cb 0x4010c6bd, arg 0x0, interval 10
******************************************
* Welcome to bootie!
* Version: 468
******************************************
mmch_init: entry
mmch_init: exit
usbc: initialized (rc=0)
target_init_buttonscan: entry
target_init_board_id: emu=0, product=0x1, hwbuild=1
boardtype=topaz-Wifi-pvt
Memory bank 0 -> address: 0x40200000-0x46700000 size:0x06500000
Memory bank 1 -> address: 0x48000000-0x7ff00000 size:0x37F00000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 3 as i2c bus 0 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 4 as i2c bus 1 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 9 as i2c bus 2 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 8 as i2c bus 3 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 7 as i2c bus 4 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
a6_init_sbw_pins: TCK: 157, TDIO; 158, WKUP: 155
max8903b_gpio_init
Starting battery authentication...
Battery auth succeeded
sys_init: entry
Wall message(Boot reason) = 0x6f656d99 ("crash")
sys_init: booted because 'crash'
mmch_reset: entry
Bus(0) Primecell ID regs:
0x80 0x11 0x4 0x0
0xd 0xf0 0x5 0xb1
sdc1_clk_set 400000
mmch_set_active:727: bus 0, active 1
sdc1_clk_set 400000
mmch_reset: exit
mmch_set_active:727: bus 0, active 1
sdc1_clk_set 400000
cid: 0x2010053 0x454d3332 0x4790b0a9 0x40a15e66
mfg id: 0x2
oem id: 0x100
name: 'SEM32G'
rev: 0x90
sn: 0xb0a940a1
date: 5.2011
sdc1_clk_set 50000000
token section is 10240 bytes long
target_check_boot_condition: entry
Wall message(Boot reason) = 0x6f656d99 ("crash")
display_init: displayWidth: 1024, displayHeight: 768
Wall message(Boot reason) = 0x6f656d99 ("crash")
p=70 ca=3888000 v=3840560 i=-193125
autobooting with 'fsboot' command
loading file '/boot/uImage' to address 0x41000000
parse_uimage:241: uimage 0x41000000
<6>[ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
<5>[ 0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #24 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 6 14:29:37 UTC 2012
<4>[ 0.000000] CPU: ARMv7 Processor [510f02d2] revision 2 (ARMv7), cr=10c53c7d
<4>[ 0.000000] CPU: VIPT nonaliasing data cache, VIVT ASID tagged instruction cache
<4>[ 0.000000] Machine: TENDERLOIN
<4>[ 0.000000] Memory policy: ECC disabled, Data cache writealloc
<7>[ 0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 252672
<7>[ 0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat 807bc2a0, node_mem_map 8095f000
<7>[ 0.000000] Normal zone: 2024 pages used for memmap
<7>[ 0.000000] Normal zone: 0 pages reserved
<7>[ 0.000000] Normal zone: 250648 pages, LIFO batch:31
<6>[ 0.000000] passing from bootie 14155776 bytes at 7f600000 physical for fb
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 6291456 bytes at 81200000 (41400000 physical) for kernel ebi1 pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 3145728 bytes at 38000000 physical for kernel smi pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 33554432 bytes at 81800000 (41a00000 physical) for adsp pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 63963136 bytes at 38300000 physical for user smi pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 2330624 bytes at 83800000 (43a00000 physical) for audio pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 67108864 bytes at 87e00000 (48000000 physical) for sf pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 8 pages/cpu @8be04000 s10880 r8192 d13696 u65536
<6>[ 0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s10880 r8192 d13696 u65536 alloc=16*4096
<6>[ 0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1 
<4>[ 0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on. Total pages: 250648
<5>[ 0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 rootwait ro fbcon=disable console=ttyS0,115200n8 fb=0x7f600000 nduid=e93ef5b7cd43792b804412ede4bdc6c63ff26d14 klog=0x7ff00000 klog_len=0x100000 boardtype=topaz-Wifi-pvt lastboot=crash
<6>[ 0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
<6>[ 0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
<6>[ 0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
<6>[ 0.000000] Memory: 101MB 886MB = 987MB total
<5>[ 0.000000] Memory: 885356k/885356k available, 125332k reserved, 0K highmem
<5>[ 0.000000] Virtual kernel memory layout:
<5>[ 0.000000] vector : 0xffff0000 - 0xffff1000 ( 4 kB)
<5>[ 0.000000] fixmap : 0xfff00000 - 0xfffe0000 ( 896 kB)
<5>[ 0.000000] DMA : 0xff000000 - 0xffe00000 ( 14 MB)
<5>[ 0.000000] vmalloc : 0xbf800000 - 0xfa000000 ( 936 MB)
<5>[ 0.000000] lowmem : 0x80000000 - 0xbf400000 (1012 MB)
<5>[ 0.000000] modules : 0x7f000000 - 0x80000000 ( 16 MB)
<5>[ 0.000000] .init : 0x80008000 - 0x80044000 ( 240 kB)
<5>[ 0.000000] .text : 0x80044000 - 0x80717000 (6988 kB)
<5>[ 0.000000] .data : 0x80746000 - 0x807cbf80 ( 536 kB)
<6>[ 0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
<6>[ 0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
<6>[ 0.000000] RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.
<6>[ 0.000000] Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.
<6>[ 0.000000] NR_IRQS:839
<6>[ 0.000000] sched_clock: 32 bits at 6MHz, resolution 148ns, wraps every 636291ms
<4>[ 0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x30
<7>[ 0.000000] ODEBUG: 4 of 4 active objects replaced
<6>[ 0.150180] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 13.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=67641)
<6>[ 0.150210] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
<4>[ 0.150405] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
<6>[ 0.151054] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
<6>[ 0.151097] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
<6>[ 0.151142] CPU: Testing write buffer coherency: ok
<6>[ 0.220086] Brought up 2 CPUs
<6>[ 0.220108] SMP: Total of 2 processors activated (27.05 BogoMIPS).
<6>[ 0.230587] regulator: core version 0.5
<6>[ 0.230871] NET: Registered protocol family 16
<3>[ 0.231074] AXI: msm_bus_fabric_init_driver(): msm_bus_fabric_init_driver
<6>[ 0.232340] msm_rpm_init: RPM firmware 2.0.67653
<6>[ 0.232798] socinfo_init: v5, id=86, ver=2.0, raw_id=1696, raw_ver=1696, hw_plat=0, hw_plat_ver=65536
<6>[ 0.232809] accessory_chip=0
<4>[ 0.232839] Choosing tenderloin_pins_wifi
<6>[ 0.233137] saw_probe: id=0, rc=0
<6>[ 0.233435] saw_probe: id=1, rc=0
<6>[ 0.236665] Max ACPU freq: 1782000 KHz
<6>[ 0.243879] CPU0: 23 scaling frequencies supported.
<6>[ 0.243889] CPU1: 23 scaling frequencies supported.
<3>[ 0.260269] lcdc_lg_panel_power: l10 ENABLE
<7>[ 0.260839] gpio_request: gpio-197 (BACKLIGHT_EN) status -22
<3>[ 0.260850] lcdc_lg_panel_power: BACKLIGHT gpio 197 requestfailed
<3>[ 0.261577] Registering a6_0 device.
<3>[ 0.261589] Registering a6_1 device.
<6>[ 0.262563] board_setup_S3A_1V8: 8058_s3: forcing HPM mode (1)
<6>[ 1.282646] hw perfevents: enabled with ARMv7 Scorpion-MP PMU driver, 5 counters available
<6>[ 1.283102] Scorpion registered PMU device
<6>[ 1.283122] SCM Remote Version 1.0
<5>[ 1.283520] pm8058_init: i2c_add_driver: rc = 0
<5>[ 1.283559] pm8901_init: i2c_add_driver: rc = 0
<6>[ 1.285315] pm8058_probe: PMIC revision: E3
<6>[ 1.287245] pm8901_probe: PMIC revision: F4
<6>[ 1.289078] pm8058_gpio_probe: gpiochip_add(): rc=0
<6>[ 1.289622] pm8058_mpp_probe: gpiochip_add(): rc=0
<4>[ 1.297406] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0
<6>[ 1.298100] pm8901_mpp_probe: gpiochip_add(): rc=0
<5>[ 1.299436] pmic8058_pwm_probe: OK
<6>[ 1.299479] klog_init: phys buffer at 0x7ff00000
<6>[ 1.299532] klog_init: virt address at 0xbfa00000
<6>[ 1.299541] klog_init: found valid klog, len 1048576
<6>klog_init: using buffer 3 at 0xbfac0000, length 262116
<6>klog_init: last_klog head=37693 tail=0 size=37693
<6>klog_init: last_klog2 head=34664 tail=0 size=34664
<6>klog_init: last_klog3 head=31321 tail=0 size=31321
<5>SCSI subsystem initialized
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
<6>usbcore: registered new device driver usb
<6>Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<6>Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 31
<6>Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<6>Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<6>Switching to clocksource dg_timer
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver huawei_ether
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 2
<6>IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
<6>TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
<6>TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1310720 bytes)
<6>TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
<6>TCP reno registered
<6>UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 24576 bytes)
<6>UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 24576 bytes)
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 1
<6>Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
<6>Freeing initrd memory: 216K
<6>PMU: registered new PMU device of type 0
<6>smd probe
<6>smd_core_init()
<6>smd_core_init() done
<6>smd_alloc_loopback_channel: 'local_loopback' cid=100
<6>SMD Packet Port Driver Initialized.
<6>Powering off BT
<5>msm_rpm_log_probe: OK
<6>ashmem: initialized
<6>fuse init (API version 7.14)
<6>msgmni has been set to 1729
<6>Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 248)
<6>io scheduler noop registered
<6>io scheduler deadline registered
<6>io scheduler cfq registered (default)
<6>Lcdc_lg_probe: bl_pwm0=beef1a00 LPG_chan0=0 <6>setting pdata->panel_info.fb_num to 3. type: 3
<6>FrameBuffer[0] 1024x768 size=9437184 bytes is registered successfully!
<7>Registered led device: lcd-backlight
<6>msm_vidc_dec: Inside vid_dec_init()<6>msm_vidc_dec: Inside vid_dec_vcd_init()<6>
msm_vidc_enc: Inside vid_enc_init()<6>
msm_vidc_enc: Inside vid_enc_vcd_init()<3>msm_serial_hs_init failed to load
<6>msm_serial_hsl: detected port #0
<6>msm_serial_hsl.0: ttyS0 at MMIO 0x19c40000 (irq = 227) is a MSM
<6>msm_serial_hsl: console setup on port #0
<6>console [ttyS0] enabled
<6>msm_serial_hsl: driver initialized
<6>brd: module loaded
<6>loop: module loaded
<6>lkdtm: No crash points registered, enable through debugfs
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_kernel_ebi1 (in-kernel)
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_kernel_smi (in-kernel)
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem (user-space) as cached
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_adsp (user-space) as non-cached
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_audio (user-space) as non-cached
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_smipool (user-space) as cached
<5>pmic8058_upl_probe: OK
hsuart_tty:created 'ttyHS0' device on UART 0
<6>nduid: e93ef5b7cd43792b804412ede4bdc6c63ff26d14
<7>gpio_request: gpio-126 (gpio) status -16
<3>Failed to request gpio (126)
<6>Initialize hres_counter device
<6>Before a6 call to i2c_add_driver.
<3>a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
<3>a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
<6>A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.







: 2.13.25, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1281
<5>A6 driver initialized successfully!
<3>a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
<3>a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
<6>A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.







: 2.7.29, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1793
<5>A6 driver initialized successfully!
mdmgpio_init
<6>i2c i2c-0: mpu3050: +bma150
<4>i2c i2c-0: WARNING: Accel irq not assigned
<4>i2c i2c-0: mpu3050: No Compass Present
<4>i2c i2c-0: mpu3050: No Pressure Present
<c>mldl_cfg:Reset MPU3050
<c>MPL-accODR: 0 
<c>MPL-accODR: 25000 
<c>MPL-accFSR: 2048 
<c>MPL-accFSR: 2048 
<6>i2c i2c-0: Installing irq using 381
<6>i2c i2c-0: Module Param interface = mpuirq
<7>mpu_init
<3>msm_wm8958_setup_power: codec power setup
<3>wm8994_ldo_power: Power up the WM8994 LDOs
<3>wm8994 4-001a: Audio Codec Device ID: 8958
<6>wm8994 4-001a: WM8958 revision B
<4>wm8994 4-001a: No interrupt specified, no interrupts
<7>gpiochip_find_base: found new base at 501
<6>SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 
<6>PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
<6>PPP Deflate Compression module registered
<6>PPP BSD Compression module registered
<6>PPP MPPE Compression module registered
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 24
<6>SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsulation enabled).
<6>CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_subset
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver sierra_net
<6>cdc_ncm: 17-Jan-2011
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ncm
rmnet_init
<6>isp1763_module_init: driver_register() success: result :0x00000000
<6>ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
<6>host driver registered w/ tranceiver
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm
<6>cdc_acm: v0.26:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm
<6>Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<6>USB Mass Storage support registered.
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-alauda
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-cypress
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-datafab
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-freecom
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-isd200
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-jumpshot
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-karma
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-onetouch
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr09
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr55
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-usbat
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
<6>usbserial: USB Serial Driver core
<6>USB Serial support registered for Huawei GSM modem (1-port)
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver option_huawei
<6>USB Serial support registered for Sierra USB modem
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver sierra
<6>sierra_swi: v.1.7.40:USB Driver for Sierra Wireless USB modems
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usb_ehset_test
<6>peripheral driver registered w/ tranceiver
<6>android_usb gadget: Mass Storage Function, version: 2009/09/11
<6>android_usb gadget: Number of LUNs=1
<6> lun0: LUN: removable file: (no medium)
<6>android_usb gadget: android_usb ready
<6>input: gpio-keys as /devices/platform/gpio-keys/input/input0
<6>gpio-keys: volume up button released
<6>gpio-keys: volume down button released
<6>gpio-keys: core navi button released
<6>gpio-keys: mdmuim button released
<6>input: pmic8058_pwrkey as /devices/i2c-6/6-0055/pm8058-pwrkey/input/input1
<6><6>lsm303dlh magnetometer driver
<3>lsm303dlh_mag_sysfs: probe start
<6>input: lsm303dlh_mag_sysfs as /devices/i2c-0/0-001e/input/input2
<6>lsm303dlh_mag_sysfs 0-001e: lsm303dlh_mag probed
<7>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs accelerometer driver: init
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: probe start.
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: hw init start
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: hw init done
<6>input: lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs as /devices/i2c-0/0-0018/input/input3
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs 0-0018: lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: probed
<6>input: isl29023 light sensor as /devices/virtual/input/input4
isl29023 input_dev success
<6>isl29023 0-0044: driver version 1.0 enabled
<6>using rtc device, pm8058_rtc0, for alarms<6>pm8058-rtc pm8058-rtc: rtc core: registered pm8058_rtc0 as rtc0
<6>i2c /dev entries driver
<6>Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
<6>USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
<6>msm_otg_suspend: usb in low power mode
<6>msm_sync_init: initialized mt9m113
<6>msm_gemini_init gemini: success
<6>max8903b driver registeration! rc = 0
<5>pmic8901_tm_probe: OK
<6>device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
<6>device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: [email protected]
<6>Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2
<6>Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized
<6>Bluetooth: MSM Sleep Mode Driver Ver 1.1
<6>cpuidle: using governor ladder
<6>cpuidle: using governor menu
<3>mmc0: No card detect facilities available
<6>mmc0: Qualcomm MSM SDCC at 0x0000000012400000 irq 136,0 dma 18
<6>mmc0: 8 bit data mode enabled
<6>mmc0: 4 bit data mode disabled
<6>mmc0: polling status mode disabled
<6>mmc0: MMC clock 400000 -> 48000000 Hz, PCLK 0 Hz
<6>mmc0: Slot eject status = 0
<6>mmc0: Power save feature enable = 1
<6>mmc0: DM non-cached buffer at ff230000, dma_addr 0x7e67a000
<6>mmc0: DM cmd busaddr 0x7e67a000, cmdptr busaddr 0x7e67a300
<3>mmc1: No card detect facilities available
<6>mmc1: Qualcomm MSM SDCC at 0x00000000121c0000 irq 133,0 dma 21
<6>mmc1: 8 bit data mode disabled
<6>mmc1: 4 bit data mode enabled
<6>mmc1: polling status mode disabled
<6>mmc1: MMC clock 400000 -> 48000000 Hz, PCLK 0 Hz
<6>mmc1: Slot eject status = 0
<6>mmc1: Power save feature enable = 1
<6>mmc1: DM non-cached buffer at ff231000, dma_addr 0x7e67c000
<6>mmc1: DM cmd busaddr 0x7e67c000, cmdptr busaddr 0x7e67c300
tenderloin_probe_wifi: id 4 mmc be44c000
<7>LM8502 module init called
<7>LM8502 probe called
<6>mmc0: new high speed MMC card at address 0001
<6>mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 SEM32G 29.7 GiB 
<6> mmcblk0:<3>qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:193
<3>qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x33 not connected
<3>Unable to read LM8502 registers
p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12 p13 p14 >
<7>Registered led device: core_navi_left
<7>Registered led device: core_navi_right
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
<6>usbhid: USB HID core driver
<6>logger: created 64K log 'log_main'
<6>logger: created 256K log 'log_events'
<6>logger: created 64K log 'log_radio'
<6>logger: created 64K log 'log_system'
<4>No device for DAI CODEC_DAI
<4>No device for DAI CPU_DAI
<4>No device for DAI MVS_CODEC_DAI
<4>No device for DAI MVS_CPU_DAI
<6>asoc: wm8994-aif1 <-> CPU_DAI mapping ok
<6>asoc: wm8994-aif2 <-> CPU_DAI mapping ok
<6>audio_voip_info.in[0].voc_pkt = ff232000
<6>audio_voip_info.in[1].voc_pkt = ff232140
<6>audio_voip_info.in[2].voc_pkt = ff232280
<6>audio_voip_info.in[3].voc_pkt = ff2323c0
<6>audio_voip_info.in[4].voc_pkt = ff232500
<6>audio_voip_info.in[5].voc_pkt = ff232640
<6>audio_voip_info.in[6].voc_pkt = ff232780
<6>audio_voip_info.in[7].voc_pkt = ff2328c0
<6>audio_voip_info.out[0].voc_pkt = ff233000
<6>audio_voip_info.out[1].voc_pkt = ff233140
<6>audio_voip_info.out[2].voc_pkt = ff233280
<6>audio_voip_info.out[3].voc_pkt = ff2333c0
<6>audio_voip_info.out[4].voc_pkt = ff233500
<6>audio_voip_info.out[5].voc_pkt = ff233640
<6>audio_voip_info.out[6].voc_pkt = ff233780
<6>audio_voip_info.out[7].voc_pkt = ff2338c0
<6>asoc: wm8994-aif1 <-> MVS_CPU_DAI mapping ok
<6>asoc: wm8994-aif2 <-> MVS_CPU_DAI mapping ok
<6>input: headset as /devices/platform/soc-audio.0/sound/card0/input5
<6>ALSA device list:
<6> #0: msm-audio (WM8994)
<6>GACT probability NOT on
<6>Mirror/redirect action on
<6>u32 classifier
<6> Performance counters on
<6> input device check on
<6> Actions configured
<6>Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
<6>nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (13837 buckets, 55348 max)
<4>CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use
<4>nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel parameter, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or
<4>sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.
<6>NF_TPROXY: Transparent proxy support initialized, version 4.1.0
<6>NF_TPROXY: Copyright (c) 2006-2007 BalaBit IT Ltd.
<6>xt_time: kernel timezone is -0000
<6>GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver
<6>ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
<6>arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller
<6>TCP cubic registered
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 10
<6>lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<6>Mobile IPv6
<6>IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
<6>sit0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<6>ip6tnl0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 17
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 15
<5>Bridge firewalling registered
<6>Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.14
<6>Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<6>Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
<6>Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
<6>Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<6>Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<6>Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
<6>Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
<6>Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2
<4>local_clk_disable_reg: clock 33 status stuck at 'on' (bit 4 of 0xfa012fd4).
<6>MSM Watchdog Page 0x7e76d000
<6>MSM Watchdog Initialized
<6>msm_sleep_stats: Initializing sleep stats for CPU[0]
<6>msm_sleep_stats: Initializing sleep stats for CPU[1]
<6>VFP support v0.3: implementor 51 architecture 64 part 2d variant 0 rev 0
<6>pm8058-rtc pm8058-rtc: setting system clock to 2012-03-19 23:37:47 UTC (1332200267)
<6>msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_init
<3>init: could not import file /system/etc/init.local.rc
<3>init: could not open /dev/keychord
<6>kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
<6>EXT3-fs (mmcblk0p13): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: barrier=1
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC timestamp 4d6e4685
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC: ODM to BLOB v0.0.0 (odm2blo.pl:52679)
Copyright (c) Wolfson Microelectronics plc. 2011
Wed 2 Mar 2011 13:30:45
mbc_odl.odm
mbc_odl_vcp.txt

<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC: got firmware
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC+VSS timestamp 4d6e6714
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC+VSS: ODM to BLOB v0.0.0 (odm2blo.pl:52679)
Copyright (c) Wolfson Microelectronics plc. 2011
Wed 2 Mar 2011 15:49:40
DSPPALM.odm
DSPPALM_vcp.txt

<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC+VSS: got firmware
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: ENH_EQ timestamp 4d6e489e
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: ENH_EQ: ODM to BLOB v0.0.0 (odm2blo.pl:52679)
Copyright (c) Wolfson Microelectronics plc. 2011
Wed 2 Mar 2011 13:39:42
HP_Beats.odm
HP_Beats_vcp.txt

<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: ENH_EQ: got firmware
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-10): recovery complete
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-10): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: noauto_da_alloc
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-9): recovery complete
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-9): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: barrier=1
<6>input: HPTouchpad as /devices/virtual/input/input6
<5>Slow work thread pool: Starting up
<5>Slow work thread pool: Ready
<6>NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W MODULE].
<6>tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
<6>tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <[email protected]>
<3>android_usb: already disabled
<6>mtp_bind_config
<6>mdp4_overlay_pipe_alloc: pipe=8079494c ndx=1 num=0
<3>lcdc_lg_panel_power: l10 DISABLE
<3>lcdc_lg_panel_power: l10 ENABLE
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DAL_AQ_VID' cid=40
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DAL_AQ_AUD' cid=41
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DAL00' cid=43
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DIAG' cid=44
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DIAG_CNTL' cid=45
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'apr_audio_svc' cid=47
<6>apr_tal:Q6 Is Up
<6>SMD: ch 47 0 -> 1
<6>SMD: ch 47 1 -> 2
<6>apr_tal: SMD_EVENT_OPEN
<6>afe_open: Register AFE
<3>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: pcm format was not valid, assuming S16_LE
<6>warning: `zygote' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Watchdog bite received from Q6! Rebooting.

[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<8054dd60>] (panic+0x6c/0xe4)
[<8054dd60>] (panic+0x6c/0xe4) from [<8008e5d4>] (q6_fatal_fn+0x28/0x30)
[<8008e5d4>] (q6_fatal_fn+0x28/0x30) from [<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4)
[<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4) from [<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80)
[<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80) from [<8004634c>] (kernel_thread_exit+0x0/0x8)
evlog: beg
<2>CPU1: stopping
[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<80044308>] (do_IPI+0xc8/0x13c)
[<80044308>] (do_IPI+0xc8/0x13c) from [<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4)
Exception stack(0xbee53f48 to 0xbee53f90)
3f40: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 8be14a30 00000001
3f60: 00001ae1 8be160d0 8009dde0 510f02d2 0bdd3000 00000000 00000000 bee53f90
3f80: 800cfb64 80090b6c 60030013 ffffffff
[<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4) from [<80090b6c>] (msm_cpuidle_enter+0x108/0x128)
[<80090b6c>] (msm_cpuidle_enter+0x108/0x128) from [<803c0d38>] (cpuidle_idle_call+0xd0/0x138)
[<803c0d38>] (cpuidle_idle_call+0xd0/0x138) from [<800466e0>] (cpu_idle+0x84/0xe8)
[<800466e0>] (cpu_idle+0x84/0xe8) from [<40208084>] (0x40208084)
evlog: end
<0>Rebooting in 5 seconds..<5>Going down for restart now


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

LAST_KLOG3

platform_init_mmu_mappings: entry
platform_init_mmu_mappings:57: mapping shared ram as uncached at 0x40000000
platform_init_mmu_mappings: exit
platform_init_timer: entry
platform_init_timer: exit
platform_set_periodic_timer:39: cb 0x4010c6bd, arg 0x0, interval 10
******************************************
* Welcome to bootie!
* Version: 468
******************************************
mmch_init: entry
mmch_init: exit
usbc: initialized (rc=0)
target_init_buttonscan: entry
target_init_board_id: emu=0, product=0x1, hwbuild=1
boardtype=topaz-Wifi-pvt
Memory bank 0 -> address: 0x40200000-0x46700000 size:0x06500000
Memory bank 1 -> address: 0x48000000-0x7ff00000 size:0x37F00000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 3 as i2c bus 0 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 4 as i2c bus 1 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 9 as i2c bus 2 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 8 as i2c bus 3 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
i2c_init: Register GSBI 7 as i2c bus 4 
i2c_init_clock: The i2c clock rate is 19200000
a6_init_sbw_pins: TCK: 157, TDIO; 158, WKUP: 155
max8903b_gpio_init
Starting battery authentication...
Battery auth succeeded
sys_init: entry
Wall message(Boot reason) = 0x6f656d99 ("crash")
sys_init: booted because 'crash'
mmch_reset: entry
Bus(0) Primecell ID regs:
0x80 0x11 0x4 0x0
0xd 0xf0 0x5 0xb1
sdc1_clk_set 400000
mmch_set_active:727: bus 0, active 1
sdc1_clk_set 400000
mmch_reset: exit
mmch_set_active:727: bus 0, active 1
sdc1_clk_set 400000
cid: 0x2010053 0x454d3332 0x4790b0a9 0x40a15e66
mfg id: 0x2
oem id: 0x100
name: 'SEM32G'
rev: 0x90
sn: 0xb0a940a1
date: 5.2011
sdc1_clk_set 50000000
token section is 10240 bytes long
target_check_boot_condition: entry
Wall message(Boot reason) = 0x6f656d99 ("crash")
display_init: displayWidth: 1024, displayHeight: 768
Wall message(Boot reason) = 0x6f656d99 ("crash")
p=70 ca=3913600 v=3845440 i=-181250
autobooting with 'fsboot' command
loading file '/boot/uImage' to address 0x41000000
parse_uimage:241: uimage 0x41000000
<6>[ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
<5>[ 0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #24 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 6 14:29:37 UTC 2012
<4>[ 0.000000] CPU: ARMv7 Processor [510f02d2] revision 2 (ARMv7), cr=10c53c7d
<4>[ 0.000000] CPU: VIPT nonaliasing data cache, VIVT ASID tagged instruction cache
<4>[ 0.000000] Machine: TENDERLOIN
<4>[ 0.000000] Memory policy: ECC disabled, Data cache writealloc
<7>[ 0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 252672
<7>[ 0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat 807bc2a0, node_mem_map 8095f000
<7>[ 0.000000] Normal zone: 2024 pages used for memmap
<7>[ 0.000000] Normal zone: 0 pages reserved
<7>[ 0.000000] Normal zone: 250648 pages, LIFO batch:31
<6>[ 0.000000] passing from bootie 14155776 bytes at 7f600000 physical for fb
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 6291456 bytes at 81200000 (41400000 physical) for kernel ebi1 pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 3145728 bytes at 38000000 physical for kernel smi pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 33554432 bytes at 81800000 (41a00000 physical) for adsp pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 63963136 bytes at 38300000 physical for user smi pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 2330624 bytes at 83800000 (43a00000 physical) for audio pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] allocating 67108864 bytes at 87e00000 (48000000 physical) for sf pmem arena
<6>[ 0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 8 pages/cpu @8be04000 s10880 r8192 d13696 u65536
<6>[ 0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s10880 r8192 d13696 u65536 alloc=16*4096
<6>[ 0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1 
<4>[ 0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on. Total pages: 250648
<5>[ 0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 rootwait ro fbcon=disable console=ttyS0,115200n8 fb=0x7f600000 nduid=e93ef5b7cd43792b804412ede4bdc6c63ff26d14 klog=0x7ff00000 klog_len=0x100000 boardtype=topaz-Wifi-pvt lastboot=crash
<6>[ 0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
<6>[ 0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
<6>[ 0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
<6>[ 0.000000] Memory: 101MB 886MB = 987MB total
<5>[ 0.000000] Memory: 885356k/885356k available, 125332k reserved, 0K highmem
<5>[ 0.000000] Virtual kernel memory layout:
<5>[ 0.000000] vector : 0xffff0000 - 0xffff1000 ( 4 kB)
<5>[ 0.000000] fixmap : 0xfff00000 - 0xfffe0000 ( 896 kB)
<5>[ 0.000000] DMA : 0xff000000 - 0xffe00000 ( 14 MB)
<5>[ 0.000000] vmalloc : 0xbf800000 - 0xfa000000 ( 936 MB)
<5>[ 0.000000] lowmem : 0x80000000 - 0xbf400000 (1012 MB)
<5>[ 0.000000] modules : 0x7f000000 - 0x80000000 ( 16 MB)
<5>[ 0.000000] .init : 0x80008000 - 0x80044000 ( 240 kB)
<5>[ 0.000000] .text : 0x80044000 - 0x80717000 (6988 kB)
<5>[ 0.000000] .data : 0x80746000 - 0x807cbf80 ( 536 kB)
<6>[ 0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
<6>[ 0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
<6>[ 0.000000] RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.
<6>[ 0.000000] Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.
<6>[ 0.000000] NR_IRQS:839
<6>[ 0.000000] sched_clock: 32 bits at 6MHz, resolution 148ns, wraps every 636291ms
<4>[ 0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x30
<7>[ 0.000000] ODEBUG: 4 of 4 active objects replaced
<6>[ 0.150181] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 13.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=67641)
<6>[ 0.150211] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
<4>[ 0.150405] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
<6>[ 0.151051] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
<6>[ 0.151092] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
<6>[ 0.151138] CPU: Testing write buffer coherency: ok
<6>[ 0.220080] Brought up 2 CPUs
<6>[ 0.220101] SMP: Total of 2 processors activated (27.05 BogoMIPS).
<6>[ 0.230579] regulator: core version 0.5
<6>[ 0.230860] NET: Registered protocol family 16
<3>[ 0.231061] AXI: msm_bus_fabric_init_driver(): msm_bus_fabric_init_driver
<6>[ 0.232326] msm_rpm_init: RPM firmware 2.0.67653
<6>[ 0.232777] socinfo_init: v5, id=86, ver=2.0, raw_id=1696, raw_ver=1696, hw_plat=0, hw_plat_ver=65536
<6>[ 0.232788] accessory_chip=0
<4>[ 0.232818] Choosing tenderloin_pins_wifi
<6>[ 0.233114] saw_probe: id=0, rc=0
<6>[ 0.233415] saw_probe: id=1, rc=0
<6>[ 0.236668] Max ACPU freq: 1782000 KHz
<6>[ 0.243888] CPU0: 23 scaling frequencies supported.
<6>[ 0.243898] CPU1: 23 scaling frequencies supported.
<3>[ 0.260307] lcdc_lg_panel_power: l10 ENABLE
<7>[ 0.260873] gpio_request: gpio-197 (BACKLIGHT_EN) status -22
<3>[ 0.260884] lcdc_lg_panel_power: BACKLIGHT gpio 197 requestfailed
<3>[ 0.261609] Registering a6_0 device.
<3>[ 0.261622] Registering a6_1 device.
<6>[ 0.262597] board_setup_S3A_1V8: 8058_s3: forcing HPM mode (1)
<6>[ 1.282679] hw perfevents: enabled with ARMv7 Scorpion-MP PMU driver, 5 counters available
<6>[ 1.283132] Scorpion registered PMU device
<6>[ 1.283153] SCM Remote Version 1.0
<5>[ 1.283553] pm8058_init: i2c_add_driver: rc = 0
<5>[ 1.283593] pm8901_init: i2c_add_driver: rc = 0
<6>[ 1.285351] pm8058_probe: PMIC revision: E3
<6>[ 1.287280] pm8901_probe: PMIC revision: F4
<6>[ 1.289116] pm8058_gpio_probe: gpiochip_add(): rc=0
<6>[ 1.289661] pm8058_mpp_probe: gpiochip_add(): rc=0
<4>[ 1.297448] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0
<6>[ 1.298140] pm8901_mpp_probe: gpiochip_add(): rc=0
<5>[ 1.299471] pmic8058_pwm_probe: OK
<6>[ 1.299515] klog_init: phys buffer at 0x7ff00000
<6>[ 1.299567] klog_init: virt address at 0xbfa00000
<6>[ 1.299576] klog_init: found valid klog, len 1048576
<6>klog_init: using buffer 2 at 0xbfa8000c, length 262116
<6>klog_init: last_klog head=34664 tail=0 size=34664
<6>klog_init: last_klog2 head=31321 tail=0 size=31321
<6>klog_init: last_klog3 head=30940 tail=0 size=30940
<5>SCSI subsystem initialized
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
<6>usbcore: registered new device driver usb
<6>Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<6>Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 31
<6>Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<6>Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<6>Switching to clocksource dg_timer
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver huawei_ether
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 2
<6>IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
<6>TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
<6>TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1310720 bytes)
<6>TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
<6>TCP reno registered
<6>UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 24576 bytes)
<6>UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 24576 bytes)
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 1
<6>Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
<6>Freeing initrd memory: 216K
<6>PMU: registered new PMU device of type 0
<6>smd probe
<6>smd_core_init()
<6>smd_core_init() done
<6>smd_alloc_loopback_channel: 'local_loopback' cid=100
<6>SMD Packet Port Driver Initialized.
<6>Powering off BT
<5>msm_rpm_log_probe: OK
<6>ashmem: initialized
<6>fuse init (API version 7.14)
<6>msgmni has been set to 1729
<6>Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 248)
<6>io scheduler noop registered
<6>io scheduler deadline registered
<6>io scheduler cfq registered (default)
<6>Lcdc_lg_probe: bl_pwm0=beef1a00 LPG_chan0=0 <6>setting pdata->panel_info.fb_num to 3. type: 3
<6>FrameBuffer[0] 1024x768 size=9437184 bytes is registered successfully!
<7>Registered led device: lcd-backlight
<6>msm_vidc_dec: Inside vid_dec_init()<6>msm_vidc_dec: Inside vid_dec_vcd_init()<6>
msm_vidc_enc: Inside vid_enc_init()<6>
msm_vidc_enc: Inside vid_enc_vcd_init()<3>msm_serial_hs_init failed to load
<6>msm_serial_hsl: detected port #0
<6>msm_serial_hsl.0: ttyS0 at MMIO 0x19c40000 (irq = 227) is a MSM
<6>msm_serial_hsl: console setup on port #0
<6>console [ttyS0] enabled
<6>msm_serial_hsl: driver initialized
<6>brd: module loaded
<6>loop: module loaded
<6>lkdtm: No crash points registered, enable through debugfs
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_kernel_ebi1 (in-kernel)
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_kernel_smi (in-kernel)
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem (user-space) as cached
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_adsp (user-space) as non-cached
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_audio (user-space) as non-cached
<6>pmem: Initializing pmem_smipool (user-space) as cached
<5>pmic8058_upl_probe: OK
hsuart_tty:created 'ttyHS0' device on UART 0
<6>nduid: e93ef5b7cd43792b804412ede4bdc6c63ff26d14
<7>gpio_request: gpio-126 (gpio) status -16
<3>Failed to request gpio (126)
<6>Initialize hres_counter device
<6>Before a6 call to i2c_add_driver.
<3>a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
<3>a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
<6>A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.







: 2.13.25, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1281
<5>A6 driver initialized successfully!
<3>a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
<3>a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
<6>A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.







: 2.7.29, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1793
<5>A6 driver initialized successfully!
mdmgpio_init
<6>i2c i2c-0: mpu3050: +bma150
<4>i2c i2c-0: WARNING: Accel irq not assigned
<4>i2c i2c-0: mpu3050: No Compass Present
<4>i2c i2c-0: mpu3050: No Pressure Present
<c>mldl_cfg:Reset MPU3050
<c>MPL-accODR: 0 
<c>MPL-accODR: 25000 
<c>MPL-accFSR: 2048 
<c>MPL-accFSR: 2048 
<6>i2c i2c-0: Installing irq using 381
<6>i2c i2c-0: Module Param interface = mpuirq
<7>mpu_init
<3>msm_wm8958_setup_power: codec power setup
<3>wm8994_ldo_power: Power up the WM8994 LDOs
<3>wm8994 4-001a: Audio Codec Device ID: 8958
<6>wm8994 4-001a: WM8958 revision B
<4>wm8994 4-001a: No interrupt specified, no interrupts
<7>gpiochip_find_base: found new base at 501
<6>SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 
<6>PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
<6>PPP Deflate Compression module registered
<6>PPP BSD Compression module registered
<6>PPP MPPE Compression module registered
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 24
<6>SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsulation enabled).
<6>CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_subset
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver sierra_net
<6>cdc_ncm: 17-Jan-2011
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ncm
rmnet_init
<6>isp1763_module_init: driver_register() success: result :0x00000000
<6>ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
<6>host driver registered w/ tranceiver
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm
<6>cdc_acm: v0.26:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm
<6>Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<6>USB Mass Storage support registered.
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-alauda
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-cypress
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-datafab
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-freecom
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-isd200
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-jumpshot
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-karma
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-onetouch
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr09
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr55
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-usbat
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
<6>usbserial: USB Serial Driver core
<6>USB Serial support registered for Huawei GSM modem (1-port)
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver option_huawei
<6>USB Serial support registered for Sierra USB modem
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver sierra
<6>sierra_swi: v.1.7.40:USB Driver for Sierra Wireless USB modems
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usb_ehset_test
<6>peripheral driver registered w/ tranceiver
<6>android_usb gadget: Mass Storage Function, version: 2009/09/11
<6>android_usb gadget: Number of LUNs=1
<6> lun0: LUN: removable file: (no medium)
<6>android_usb gadget: android_usb ready
<6>input: gpio-keys as /devices/platform/gpio-keys/input/input0
<6>gpio-keys: volume up button released
<6>gpio-keys: volume down button released
<6>gpio-keys: core navi button released
<6>gpio-keys: mdmuim button released
<6>input: pmic8058_pwrkey as /devices/i2c-6/6-0055/pm8058-pwrkey/input/input1
<6><6>lsm303dlh magnetometer driver
<3>lsm303dlh_mag_sysfs: probe start
<6>input: lsm303dlh_mag_sysfs as /devices/i2c-0/0-001e/input/input2
<6>lsm303dlh_mag_sysfs 0-001e: lsm303dlh_mag probed
<7>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs accelerometer driver: init
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: probe start.
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: hw init start
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: hw init done
<6>input: lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs as /devices/i2c-0/0-0018/input/input3
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs 0-0018: lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: probed
<6>input: isl29023 light sensor as /devices/virtual/input/input4
isl29023 input_dev success
<6>isl29023 0-0044: driver version 1.0 enabled
<6>using rtc device, pm8058_rtc0, for alarms<6>pm8058-rtc pm8058-rtc: rtc core: registered pm8058_rtc0 as rtc0
<6>i2c /dev entries driver
<6>Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
<6>USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
<6>msm_otg_suspend: usb in low power mode
<6>msm_sync_init: initialized mt9m113
<6>msm_gemini_init gemini: success
<6>max8903b driver registeration! rc = 0
<5>pmic8901_tm_probe: OK
<6>device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
<6>device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: [email protected]
<6>Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2
<6>Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized
<6>Bluetooth: MSM Sleep Mode Driver Ver 1.1
<6>cpuidle: using governor ladder
<6>cpuidle: using governor menu
<3>mmc0: No card detect facilities available
<6>mmc0: Qualcomm MSM SDCC at 0x0000000012400000 irq 136,0 dma 18
<6>mmc0: 8 bit data mode enabled
<6>mmc0: 4 bit data mode disabled
<6>mmc0: polling status mode disabled
<6>mmc0: MMC clock 400000 -> 48000000 Hz, PCLK 0 Hz
<6>mmc0: Slot eject status = 0
<6>mmc0: Power save feature enable = 1
<6>mmc0: DM non-cached buffer at ff230000, dma_addr 0x7e67a000
<6>mmc0: DM cmd busaddr 0x7e67a000, cmdptr busaddr 0x7e67a300
<3>mmc1: No card detect facilities available
<6>mmc1: Qualcomm MSM SDCC at 0x00000000121c0000 irq 133,0 dma 21
<6>mmc1: 8 bit data mode disabled
<6>mmc1: 4 bit data mode enabled
<6>mmc1: polling status mode disabled
<6>mmc1: MMC clock 400000 -> 48000000 Hz, PCLK 0 Hz
<6>mmc1: Slot eject status = 0
<6>mmc1: Power save feature enable = 1
<6>mmc1: DM non-cached buffer at ff231000, dma_addr 0x7e67c000
<6>mmc1: DM cmd busaddr 0x7e67c000, cmdptr busaddr 0x7e67c300
tenderloin_probe_wifi: id 4 mmc be44c000
<7>LM8502 module init called
<7>LM8502 probe called
<6>mmc0: new high speed MMC card at address 0001
<6>mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 SEM32G 29.7 GiB 
<6> mmcblk0:<3>qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1363c8, irq:193
<3>qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x33 not connected
<3>Unable to read LM8502 registers
p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11<7>Registered led device: core_navi_left
<7>Registered led device: core_navi_right
p12 p13 p14 >
<6>usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
<6>usbhid: USB HID core driver
<6>logger: created 64K log 'log_main'
<6>logger: created 256K log 'log_events'
<6>logger: created 64K log 'log_radio'
<6>logger: created 64K log 'log_system'
<4>No device for DAI CODEC_DAI
<4>No device for DAI CPU_DAI
<4>No device for DAI MVS_CODEC_DAI
<4>No device for DAI MVS_CPU_DAI
<6>asoc: wm8994-aif1 <-> CPU_DAI mapping ok
<6>asoc: wm8994-aif2 <-> CPU_DAI mapping ok
<6>audio_voip_info.in[0].voc_pkt = ff232000
<6>audio_voip_info.in[1].voc_pkt = ff232140
<6>audio_voip_info.in[2].voc_pkt = ff232280
<6>audio_voip_info.in[3].voc_pkt = ff2323c0
<6>audio_voip_info.in[4].voc_pkt = ff232500
<6>audio_voip_info.in[5].voc_pkt = ff232640
<6>audio_voip_info.in[6].voc_pkt = ff232780
<6>audio_voip_info.in[7].voc_pkt = ff2328c0
<6>audio_voip_info.out[0].voc_pkt = ff233000
<6>audio_voip_info.out[1].voc_pkt = ff233140
<6>audio_voip_info.out[2].voc_pkt = ff233280
<6>audio_voip_info.out[3].voc_pkt = ff2333c0
<6>audio_voip_info.out[4].voc_pkt = ff233500
<6>audio_voip_info.out[5].voc_pkt = ff233640
<6>audio_voip_info.out[6].voc_pkt = ff233780
<6>audio_voip_info.out[7].voc_pkt = ff2338c0
<6>asoc: wm8994-aif1 <-> MVS_CPU_DAI mapping ok
<6>asoc: wm8994-aif2 <-> MVS_CPU_DAI mapping ok
<6>input: headset as /devices/platform/soc-audio.0/sound/card0/input5
<6>ALSA device list:
<6> #0: msm-audio (WM8994)
<6>GACT probability NOT on
<6>Mirror/redirect action on
<6>u32 classifier
<6> Performance counters on
<6> input device check on
<6> Actions configured
<6>Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
<6>nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (13837 buckets, 55348 max)
<4>CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use
<4>nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel parameter, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or
<4>sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.
<6>NF_TPROXY: Transparent proxy support initialized, version 4.1.0
<6>NF_TPROXY: Copyright (c) 2006-2007 BalaBit IT Ltd.
<6>xt_time: kernel timezone is -0000
<6>GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver
<6>ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
<6>arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller
<6>TCP cubic registered
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 10
<6>lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<6>Mobile IPv6
<6>IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
<6>sit0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<6>ip6tnl0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 17
<6>NET: Registered protocol family 15
<5>Bridge firewalling registered
<6>Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.14
<6>Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<6>Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
<6>Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
<6>Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<6>Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<6>Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
<6>Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
<6>Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2
<4>local_clk_disable_reg: clock 33 status stuck at 'on' (bit 4 of 0xfa012fd4).
<6>MSM Watchdog Page 0x7e76d000
<6>MSM Watchdog Initialized
<6>msm_sleep_stats: Initializing sleep stats for CPU[0]
<6>msm_sleep_stats: Initializing sleep stats for CPU[1]
<6>VFP support v0.3: implementor 51 architecture 64 part 2d variant 0 rev 0
<6>pm8058-rtc pm8058-rtc: setting system clock to 2012-03-19 23:35:52 UTC (1332200152)
<6>msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_init
<3>init: could not import file /system/etc/init.local.rc
<3>init: could not open /dev/keychord
<6>kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
<6>EXT3-fs (mmcblk0p13): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: barrier=1
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC timestamp 4d6e4685
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC: ODM to BLOB v0.0.0 (odm2blo.pl:52679)
Copyright (c) Wolfson Microelectronics plc. 2011
Wed 2 Mar 2011 13:30:45
mbc_odl.odm
mbc_odl_vcp.txt

<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC: got firmware
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC+VSS timestamp 4d6e6714
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC+VSS: ODM to BLOB v0.0.0 (odm2blo.pl:52679)
Copyright (c) Wolfson Microelectronics plc. 2011
Wed 2 Mar 2011 15:49:40
DSPPALM.odm
DSPPALM_vcp.txt

<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC+VSS: got firmware
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: ENH_EQ timestamp 4d6e489e
<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: ENH_EQ: ODM to BLOB v0.0.0 (odm2blo.pl:52679)
Copyright (c) Wolfson Microelectronics plc. 2011
Wed 2 Mar 2011 13:39:42
HP_Beats.odm
HP_Beats_vcp.txt

<6>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: ENH_EQ: got firmware
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-10): recovery complete
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-10): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: noauto_da_alloc
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-9): recovery complete
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-9): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: barrier=1
<5>Slow work thread pool: Starting up
<5>Slow work thread pool: Ready
<6>input: HPTouchpad as /devices/virtual/input/input6
<6>NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W MODULE].
<6>tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
<6>tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <[email protected]>
<3>android_usb: already disabled
<6>mtp_bind_config
<6>mdp4_overlay_pipe_alloc: pipe=8079494c ndx=1 num=0
<3>lcdc_lg_panel_power: l10 DISABLE
<3>lcdc_lg_panel_power: l10 ENABLE
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DAL_AQ_VID' cid=40
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DAL_AQ_AUD' cid=41
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DAL00' cid=43
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DIAG' cid=44
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'DIAG_CNTL' cid=45
<6>smd_alloc_channel() 'apr_audio_svc' cid=47
<6>apr_tal:Q6 Is Up
<6>SMD: ch 47 0 -> 1
<6>SMD: ch 47 1 -> 2
<6>apr_tal: SMD_EVENT_OPEN
<6>afe_open: Register AFE
<3>wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: pcm format was not valid, assuming S16_LE
<6>warning: `zygote' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>request_suspend_state: wakeup (3->0) at 19609570962 (2012-03-19 23:36:07.864321629 UTC)
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: hw init start
<6>lsm303dlh_acc_sysfs: hw init done
<6>Powering on BT
<6>btuart_pin_mux: on
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<3>board_sdio_wifi_enable
<6>wifi_power(1) 1.8V sdio: set load
<6>tenderloin_wifi_power: New regulator mode for 8058_s3: 1
<6>wifi_power(1) 3.3V
<6>wifi_power(1) 8901_l1 3.3V
<6>wifi_power(1) 8058_l19 1.8V
wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
<1>android_readwrite_file: file /sys/devices/platform/msm_sdcc.4/detect_change filp_open error
<1>android_readwrite_file: file /sys/devices/platform/msm_sdcc.4/polling filp_open error
<1>ar6000: got ar6000 Wake on Wireless IRQ<6>acc_open
<6>acc_release
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x01 (3 bytes)
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x1a (5 bytes)
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x1b (8 bytes)
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x14 (0 bytes)
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x80 (1 bytes)
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x81 (1 bytes)
<4>mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x82 (1 bytes)
<6>mmc1: new high speed SDIO card at address 0001
<1>android_readwrite_file: file /sys/devices/platform/msm_sdcc.4/detect_change filp_open error
<1>aggr_init....status OK
<1>ar6000_avail_ev() Got WMI @ 0xb2a73c00.
<1>AR6000: configuration opcode 3 is not used for Linux SDIO stack<1>ar6000_avail_ev() TARGET TYPE: 3
<1>NUM_DEV=1 FWMODE=0x1 FWBR_BUF 0
<1>AR6000: configuration opcode 3 is not used for Linux SDIO stack<1>HIF Interrupt processing is SYNC ONLY
<1>AR6000: configuration opcode 7 is only used for RTOS systems, not Linux systems<1>AR6000: configuration opcode 5 is not used for Linux SDIO stack<6>btuart_pin_mux: off
<6>btuart_pin_mux: on
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<1> Target Ready: credits: 30 credit size: 1664
<1>AR6K: ** HIF layer does not support scatter requests (17) 
<1>AR6K: virtual scatter transfers enabled (max scatter items:16: maxlen:16384) 
<1>AR6K: max recv: 16384 max send: 12288 
hsuart_ioctl_set_uart_mode, speed 0x1c200, flags 0x9
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<1>DEV0 mac address = 00:1d:fe:e7:a8:a9
<1>ar6000_init() WMI is ready
<1>wmi_control_rx() : Unknown id 0x101e
<1>AR6000 Reg Code = 0x40000060
<1>AR6000 Reg Code = 0x80000348
<6>btuart_pin_mux: off
<6>btuart_pin_mux: on
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_pin_mux: off
<6>btuart_pin_mux: on
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
hsuart_ioctl_set_uart_mode, speed 0x384000, flags 0x9
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 1(put)
<6>btuart_deassert_rts: 0(get)
<3>bcsp_recv: Out-of-order packet arrived, got 1 expected 0
<3>bcsp_recv: Out-of-order packet arrived, got 5 expected 4
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<4>------------[ cut here ]------------
<4>WARNING: at kernel/mutex.c:214 __mutex_lock_slowpath+0x74/0x340()
<d>Modules linked in: ar6000 tun ntfs cifs nls_utf8
[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<800b4104>] (warn_slowpath_common+0x4c/0x64)
[<800b4104>] (warn_slowpath_common+0x4c/0x64) from [<800b4134>] (warn_slowpath_null+0x18/0x1c)
[<800b4134>] (warn_slowpath_null+0x18/0x1c) from [<8054f1c4>] (__mutex_lock_slowpath+0x74/0x340)
[<8054f1c4>] (__mutex_lock_slowpath+0x74/0x340) from [<8054f49c>] (mutex_lock+0xc/0x20)
[<8054f49c>] (mutex_lock+0xc/0x20) from [<8006db20>] (q6asm_add_hdr+0x70/0x110)
[<8006db20>] (q6asm_add_hdr+0x70/0x110) from [<8006ddb4>] (q6asm_cmd_nowait+0x40/0x204)
[<8006ddb4>] (q6asm_cmd_nowait+0x40/0x204) from [<804074a4>] (msm_dsp_trigger+0x14c/0x204)
[<804074a4>] (msm_dsp_trigger+0x14c/0x204) from [<803f5e34>] (soc_pcm_trigger+0x5c/0x90)
[<803f5e34>] (soc_pcm_trigger+0x5c/0x90) from [<803ed82c>] (snd_pcm_do_stop+0x4c/0x54)
[<803ed82c>] (snd_pcm_do_stop+0x4c/0x54) from [<803ed6b0>] (snd_pcm_action_single+0x38/0x74)
[<803ed6b0>] (snd_pcm_action_single+0x38/0x74) from [<803f40ec>] (snd_pcm_update_state+0x98/0xdc)
[<803f40ec>] (snd_pcm_update_state+0x98/0xdc) from [<803f430c>] (snd_pcm_update_hw_ptr0+0x1dc/0x1f8)
[<803f430c>] (snd_pcm_update_hw_ptr0+0x1dc/0x1f8) from [<803f4390>] (snd_pcm_period_elapsed+0x68/0xcc)
[<803f4390>] (snd_pcm_period_elapsed+0x68/0xcc) from [<80406e2c>] (event_handler+0x138/0x664)
[<80406e2c>] (event_handler+0x138/0x664) from [<80071c50>] (q6asm_callback+0x5b8/0x734)
[<80071c50>] (q6asm_callback+0x5b8/0x734) from [<80069a1c>] (apr_cb_func+0x510/0x638)
[<80069a1c>] (apr_cb_func+0x510/0x638) from [<8006aac8>] (apr_tal_notify+0x244/0x330)
[<8006aac8>] (apr_tal_notify+0x244/0x330) from [<8005ab70>] (handle_smd_irq+0x158/0x198)
[<8005ab70>] (handle_smd_irq+0x158/0x198) from [<8005abe0>] (smd_dsp_irq_handler+0x10/0x20)
[<8005abe0>] (smd_dsp_irq_handler+0x10/0x20) from [<800eba94>] (handle_IRQ_event+0x24/0xc4)
[<800eba94>] (handle_IRQ_event+0x24/0xc4) from [<800ed81c>] (handle_edge_irq+0x148/0x194)
[<800ed81c>] (handle_edge_irq+0x148/0x194) from [<8004408c>] (asm_do_IRQ+0x8c/0xcc)
[<8004408c>] (asm_do_IRQ+0x8c/0xcc) from [<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4)
Exception stack(0xbe587e60 to 0xbe587ea8)
7e60: 8077a7a8 800f0013 00000000 00000000 800f0013 00000fff 8077b2b0 00000001
7e80: 00000000 00000002 00000000 00000000 0000000c be587ea8 80550e14 80550e28
7ea0: 600f0013 ffffffff
[<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4) from [<80550e28>] (_raw_spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x20/0x4c)
[<80550e28>] (_raw_spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x20/0x4c) from [<8008f560>] (vreg_set_noirq+0xf0/0x100)
[<8008f560>] (vreg_set_noirq+0xf0/0x100) from [<8008f95c>] (rpm_vreg_set_voltage+0xd8/0xf0)
[<8008f95c>] (rpm_vreg_set_voltage+0xd8/0xf0) from [<8008d118>] (acpuclk_set_rate+0x178/0x67c)
[<8008d118>] (acpuclk_set_rate+0x178/0x67c) from [<80054458>] (set_cpu_freq+0x3c/0x5c)
[<80054458>] (set_cpu_freq+0x3c/0x5c) from [<800546a0>] (set_cpu_work+0x14/0x24)
[<800546a0>] (set_cpu_work+0x14/0x24) from [<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4)
[<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4) from [<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80)
[<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80) from [<8004634c>] (kernel_thread_exit+0x0/0x8)
<4>---[ end trace 3630bf0e403a66e5 ]---
<6>ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<1>channel hint set to 2412
<1>WMM params
<1>AC 0, ACM 0, AIFSN 3, CWmin 4, CWmax 10, TXOPlimit 0
<1>AC 1, ACM 0, AIFSN 7, CWmin 4, CWmax 10, TXOPlimit 0
<1>AC 2, ACM 0, AIFSN 2, CWmin 3, CWmax 4, TXOPlimit 94
<1>AC 3, ACM 0, AIFSN 2, CWmin 2, CWmax 3, TXOPlimit 47
<1>AR6000 connected event on freq 2412 <1>with bssid 00:1f:90:e2:bb:81 listenInterval=10, beaconInterval = 100, beaconIeLen = 0 assocReqLen=36 assocRespLen =59
<1>Network: Infrastructure
<6>ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-8): re-mounted. Opts: (null)
<1>AR6000 Neighbor Report Event
<1>bssid 00:1f:90:e2:bb:81 <1>
<5>msm_timer_set_next_event(12) clock dg_timer, alarm already expired, now 147dc9e8, alarm 147dc9ee, late -6
<7>wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<4>------------[ cut here ]------------
<4>WARNING: at arch/arm/kernel/smp.c:555 resched_cpu+0x5c/0x74()
<d>Modules linked in: ar6000 tun ntfs cifs nls_utf8
[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<800b4104>] (warn_slowpath_common+0x4c/0x64)
[<800b4104>] (warn_slowpath_common+0x4c/0x64) from [<800b4134>] (warn_slowpath_null+0x18/0x1c)
[<800b4134>] (warn_slowpath_null+0x18/0x1c) from [<800aaaa4>] (resched_cpu+0x5c/0x74)
[<800aaaa4>] (resched_cpu+0x5c/0x74) from [<800b1288>] (scheduler_tick+0x1f4/0x2ec)
[<800b1288>] (scheduler_tick+0x1f4/0x2ec) from [<800bf6c4>] (update_process_times+0x44/0x50)
[<800bf6c4>] (update_process_times+0x44/0x50) from [<800d7d54>] (tick_sched_timer+0x98/0xd8)
[<800d7d54>] (tick_sched_timer+0x98/0xd8) from [<800cda70>] (__run_hrtimer+0x90/0x118)
[<800cda70>] (__run_hrtimer+0x90/0x118) from [<800cdddc>] (hrtimer_interrupt+0x180/0x358)
[<800cdddc>] (hrtimer_interrupt+0x180/0x358) from [<80054b14>] (msm_timer_interrupt+0x34/0x40)
[<80054b14>] (msm_timer_interrupt+0x34/0x40) from [<800eba94>] (handle_IRQ_event+0x24/0xc4)
[<800eba94>] (handle_IRQ_event+0x24/0xc4) from [<800ed694>] (handle_percpu_irq+0x4c/0x8c)
[<800ed694>] (handle_percpu_irq+0x4c/0x8c) from [<8004408c>] (asm_do_IRQ+0x8c/0xcc)
[<8004408c>] (asm_do_IRQ+0x8c/0xcc) from [<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4)
Exception stack(0xbe15bee8 to 0xbe15bf30)
bee0: be436680 00000000 80041f10 0bdc3000 80043460 808709a0
bf00: be15a000 be59cfc0 00000000 bde9ed80 00000000 be15bf74 00000000 be15bf30
bf20: 800ab480 8054e69c 80020013 ffffffff
[<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4) from [<8054e69c>] (schedule+0x458/0x528)
[<8054e69c>] (schedule+0x458/0x528) from [<800c6400>] (worker_thread+0xcc/0x1f4)
[<800c6400>] (worker_thread+0xcc/0x1f4) from [<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80)
[<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80) from [<8004634c>] (kernel_thread_exit+0x0/0x8)
<4>---[ end trace 3630bf0e403a66e6 ]---
<6>a6_update_connected_ps: ac=0 usb=0 dock=0
<6>max8903b_current_setup: ### CHARGE_DISABLE
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<5>msm_timer_set_next_event(13) clock dg_timer, alarm already expired, now 207a1056, alarm 207a105e, late -8
<6>EXT4-fs (dm-8): re-mounted. Opts: (null)
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<4>------------[ cut here ]------------
<4>WARNING: at arch/arm/kernel/smp.c:555 resched_cpu+0x5c/0x74()
<d>Modules linked in: ar6000 tun ntfs cifs nls_utf8
[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<800b4104>] (warn_slowpath_common+0x4c/0x64)
[<800b4104>] (warn_slowpath_common+0x4c/0x64) from [<800b4134>] (warn_slowpath_null+0x18/0x1c)
[<800b4134>] (warn_slowpath_null+0x18/0x1c) from [<800aaaa4>] (resched_cpu+0x5c/0x74)
[<800aaaa4>] (resched_cpu+0x5c/0x74) from [<800b1288>] (scheduler_tick+0x1f4/0x2ec)
[<800b1288>] (scheduler_tick+0x1f4/0x2ec) from [<800bf6c4>] (update_process_times+0x44/0x50)
[<800bf6c4>] (update_process_times+0x44/0x50) from [<800d7d54>] (tick_sched_timer+0x98/0xd8)
[<800d7d54>] (tick_sched_timer+0x98/0xd8) from [<800cda70>] (__run_hrtimer+0x90/0x118)
[<800cda70>] (__run_hrtimer+0x90/0x118) from [<800cdddc>] (hrtimer_interrupt+0x180/0x358)
[<800cdddc>] (hrtimer_interrupt+0x180/0x358) from [<80054b14>] (msm_timer_interrupt+0x34/0x40)
[<80054b14>] (msm_timer_interrupt+0x34/0x40) from [<800eba94>] (handle_IRQ_event+0x24/0xc4)
[<800eba94>] (handle_IRQ_event+0x24/0xc4) from [<800ed694>] (handle_percpu_irq+0x4c/0x8c)
[<800ed694>] (handle_percpu_irq+0x4c/0x8c) from [<8004408c>] (asm_do_IRQ+0x8c/0xcc)
[<8004408c>] (asm_do_IRQ+0x8c/0xcc) from [<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4)
Exception stack(0xb280def8 to 0xb280df40)
dee0: 8be06460 00000000
df00: 00000000 00000000 8be06460 b2966300 b280c000 f9fff580 00000000 aa4c1c00
df20: b2966478 b280df8c 0bdc3000 b280df40 80550dd8 80550ddc 60010013 ffffffff
[<80044c4c>] (__irq_svc+0x4c/0xe4) from [<80550ddc>] (_raw_spin_unlock_irq+0xc/0x38)
[<80550ddc>] (_raw_spin_unlock_irq+0xc/0x38) from [<8054e570>] (schedule+0x32c/0x528)
[<8054e570>] (schedule+0x32c/0x528) from [<800b7e74>] (do_exit+0x5b8/0x5f0)
[<800b7e74>] (do_exit+0x5b8/0x5f0) from [<800ca128>] (kthread+0x7c/0x80)
[<800ca128>] (kthread+0x7c/0x80) from [<8004634c>] (kernel_thread_exit+0x0/0x8)
<4>---[ end trace 3630bf0e403a66e7 ]---
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
<3>msm_device_put:device freq =48000
<6>aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
<5>msm_timer_set_next_event(12) clock dg_timer, alarm already expired, now 254b4bf7, alarm 254b4bff, late -8
<6>msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
<0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Watchdog bite received from Q6! Rebooting.

[<8004bab0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0x164) from [<8054dd60>] (panic+0x6c/0xe4)
[<8054dd60>] (panic+0x6c/0xe4) from [<8008e5d4>] (q6_fatal_fn+0x28/0x30)
[<8008e5d4>] (q6_fatal_fn+0x28/0x30) from [<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4)
[<800c649c>] (worker_thread+0x168/0x1f4) from [<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80)
[<800ca124>] (kthread+0x78/0x80) from [<8004634c>] (kernel_thread_exit+0x0/0x8)
evlog: beg
evlog: end
<0>Rebooting in 5 seconds..<5>Going down for restart now


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow. Next time use something like www.pastebin.com


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

Nburnes said:


> Wow. Next time use something like www.pastebin.com


opss .. sorry .. ^^ by the way does anyone know why my HP reboot by it self? i try set the min frequency to  384 or 432 but didn't work, any suggestion would be great thanks


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

your log looks like mine... it seems like there's some activity going on in the sound system just before crash on your machines as well...

as for the crashes, yeah, still seems to be a part of the alpha releases. i'm on the latest nightly and using setcpu (paid app) to set the cpu speed to 384 and so far (been about 1 day so it doesn't mean much) no restarts.


----------



## siddhantg28 (Mar 18, 2012)

same problem here..had to disable sound completely to use my tp...was getting random reboots when sound was enabled...i play games with sound but on quitting them it rebbots my touchpad...any help would be appreciated!! is there any software for crash log files cuase i cant find it in root/proc in es files explorer!!!


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

were these reboots because the sounds. i think we need some master to figure it out ,



jinchoung said:


> your log looks like mine... it seems like there's some activity going on in the sound system just before crash on your machines as well...
> 
> as for the crashes, yeah, still seems to be a part of the alpha releases. i'm on the latest nightly and using setcpu (paid app) to set the cpu speed to 384 and so far (been about 1 day so it doesn't mean much) no restarts.


you said by using setcpu (paid app) will decrease the reboot. how if am using antutu or system tuner (free apps) will it be done with these apps?


----------



## siddhantg28 (Mar 18, 2012)

increasing min cpu does not work for me..i tried it with setcpu and even with system tuner!!! it still crashes..and now it even crashes and reboots when sound is off especially when playing games or watching video...any help would be appreciated....webos works fine though!!!


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

kalim wu said:


> you said by using setcpu (paid app) will decrease the reboot. how if am using antutu or system tuner (free apps) will it be done with these apps?


i don't know. sidd says that it doesn't work for him. all i know is that i used a free one and it did not work but setcpu seems to work.

someone else on another thread said that system tuner works for him but it seems like there are no guarantees.

and setcpu has worked for me so far but who knows, i might start crashing again (very unreliable in when it decides to crash).

so yeah, no guarantees that ANYTHING really works.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

siddhantg28 said:


> increasing min cpu does not work for me..i tried it with setcpu and even with system tuner!!! it still crashes..and now it even crashes and reboots when sound is off especially when playing games or watching video...any help would be appreciated....webos works fine though!!!


what cpu speed did you change it to? and what about your MAX cpu speed?

i'm using 384min and 1.5something for max.

jin


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

siddhantg28 said:


> same problem here..had to disable sound completely to use my tp...was getting random reboots when sound was enabled...i play games with sound but on quitting them it rebbots my touchpad...any help would be appreciated!! is there any software for crash log files cuase i cant find it in root/proc in es files explorer!!!


it's not in /root/proc

it's just in /proc

i don't know of any app that retrieves that log. also, in the nightly builds, the log is not there anymore.










it would be nice if a developer focused on the crash bugs and looked into the crashers logs to specifically find the issue but again, this is all alpha and a complete volunteer effort so you only get what people are interested in dealing with...


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

I just wanted to confirm that I crashed again. twice in quick succession while browsing the web. was using setcpu to set min clock speed to 384 but still crashed.

it seems I have about a day of use with no crashes right after I install a nightly release.

hmmmm... will see if this crashing persists and then will try clearing cache and see if that's related.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

siddhantg28 said:


> increasing min cpu does not work for me..i tried it with setcpu and even with system tuner!!! it still crashes..and now it even crashes and reboots when sound is off especially when playing games or watching video...any help would be appreciated....webos works fine though!!!


am so sorry to hear that, as i know , no one could help about reboot problem , as we know , hp touchpad still on alpha version, so don't be sad,, my suggest is try run ACMEUninstaller, and install CM7 , i think that much better , i did try this way , my hp still got reboot BUT just once in the while , cm7 not bad though while waiting for beta version , cheers


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

I only got crashes from unofficial nightlies. Alpha 2 is stable for me. OC to 1.7 with setcpu.


----------



## siddhantg28 (Mar 18, 2012)

my min is 382 even tried 432 and max is 1.18 even tried 1.5 nothiing works..also tried equalling both the freq. i.e both 1.18 or 1.5 stil doesnt work!!! i can browse for long hrs with sound off as soon as i turn it on it crashes and reboots!! though i cant play games or other heavy apps as it reboots on exiting!!!
went back to cm7 (3.5)..much stable for me can play sound too..reboots once in a while but not a big problem!!!


----------



## siddhantg28 (Mar 18, 2012)

are there some nice stable kernels for cm7 or cm9..maybe changing kernel can fix it...cause i think there is some problem with the audio drivers of kernel!!!


----------



## devize (Aug 26, 2011)

My touchpad was unusable because it crashed so many times, sometimes it'd reboot before the boot animation even finished. I'd be lucky to last more than a few minutes without it crashing, whatever rom I tried.

The only thing that has worked for me is to remove the libaudio.so file in system\lib to disable audio and since deleting it I've had no reboots. Hopefully kernel 3.0 fixes it.


----------



## gdizzle222 (Jan 26, 2012)

devize said:


> My touchpad was unusable because it crashed so many times, sometimes it'd reboot before the boot animation even finished. I'd be lucky to last more than a few minutes without it crashing, whatever rom I tried.
> 
> The only thing that has worked for me is to remove the libaudio.so file in system\lib to disable audio and since deleting it I've had no reboots. Hopefully kernel 3.0 fixes it.


Thanks so much Devize! After suffering through random reboots for three months now and never being able to fix the issue, you have given me a temporary fix! Deleting the libaudio.so file from the rom zip worked for me. Now we have to find out if there is a libaudio.so that will work for us.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

gdizzle222 said:


> Thanks so much Devize! After suffering through random reboots for three months now and never being able to fix the issue, you have given me a temporary fix! Deleting the libaudio.so file from the rom zip worked for me. Now we have to find out if there is a libaudio.so that will work for us.


what the result if you delete libaudio.so file? does your touchpad still have sound when streaming movie or playing game?


----------



## gdizzle222 (Jan 26, 2012)

kalim wu said:


> what the result if you delete libaudio.so file? does your touchpad still have sound when streaming movie or playing game?


No it doesn't have any sound at all which kinda sucks. But I definitely prefer having no sound to a rom that won't even last a minute before rebooting.


----------



## clamder (Aug 25, 2011)

strange how the libaudio.so file would react differently to us. it's as if hp used a different audio chip for these or something..


----------



## gdizzle222 (Jan 26, 2012)

clamder said:


> strange how the libaudio.so file would react differently to us. it's as if hp used a different audio chip for these or something..


Yeah it is strange. I dunno how to look into this further. Maybe a developer or experienced user could take a look at what might be causing this.


----------



## infeXi0n (Apr 19, 2012)

Bump
I also experience those random reboots. There is no specific trigger. Reboots can happen several time in few minutes.
I tried everything but nothing seems to solve it (wipe everything, removed and reinstalled Android from scratch). Currently running Nightly 0804.

There is a bug opened here: http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=682
I updated it with my last_klog files and a dmesg


----------

